# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - November 2013



## teuchter (Nov 1, 2013)

Apparently we are getting a special impartial moderator for this month's thread and I am excited to find out who it will be.


----------



## gabi (Nov 1, 2013)

I'll chuck my hat in the ring for this position. The time difference might make it challenging but I'm up for it.

Dont fuck with the thread title again by the way or else you'll be facing a lengthy ban.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2013)

gabi said:
			
		

> I'll chuck my hat in the ring for this position. The time difference might make it challenging but I'm up for it.
> 
> Dont fuck with the thread title again by the way or else you'll be facing a lengthy ban.



Any more swearing and I will delete you


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 1, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Apparently we are getting a special impartial moderator for this month's thread and I am excited to find out who it will be.


Have you been sitting by your calendar all month thinking about this post?


----------



## Rushy (Nov 1, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Apparently we are getting a special impartial moderator for this month's thread and I am excited to find out who it will be.


Why so late? Did you forget to put your clock  back?
ETA. Oh. That's the wrong way round, isn't it. Ignore...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2013)

Tesco on Brixton Rd throwing out several rubbish bags full of bread and cakes yesterday.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2013)

I asked to take them but the manager said no because of food poisoning risks.


----------



## cesare (Nov 1, 2013)

If Pret can make sure that their excess stock goes to the homeless, I don't see why Tesco couldn't make sure that their's goes to a soup kitchen.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2013)

cesare said:
			
		

> If Pret can make sure that their excess stock goes to the homeless, I don't see why Tesco couldn't make sure that their's goes to a soup kitchen.



I will tweet the photos and ask them


----------



## Ms T (Nov 1, 2013)

We only had two lots of trick or treaters last night. The older ones were especially polite. Anyone fancy some jelly eyes?


----------



## leanderman (Nov 1, 2013)

Ms T said:


> We only had two lots of trick or treaters last night. The older ones were especially polite. Anyone fancy some jelly eyes?



Fair few here. Including two kids of eight or nine years at 9.30pm!


----------



## nagapie (Nov 1, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Fair few here. Including two kids of eight or nine years at 9.30pm!



We took our decorations off the door and turned off the outside light at 7.30. Our child was still too sugared up to go to sleep though! I think mr nags did go past the Urb's house who is across the road from Manter as he spoke about some really special houses a couple of roads down and dry ice etc. Good show, South Brixton (Tulse Hill, depending on who's saying)


----------



## leanderman (Nov 1, 2013)

Lower Tulse Hill is us. Gotta embrace it!


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 1, 2013)

No!  Twixt the Hills!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 1, 2013)

How to tell which hill you live on:
Tip a bucket of water out of your front door. Where does the water go?


----------



## Winot (Nov 1, 2013)

Lots of activity round Hayter Rd. Managed to scare a few kids with my 'exaggerated being scared when opening the door' routine. Younger daughter still has black face paint round eyes this morning.


----------



## Chilavert (Nov 1, 2013)

Didn't get a single trick or treated thankfully. 

Welcome back Onket btw.


----------



## Onket (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 1, 2013)

Winot said:


> Lots of activity round Hayter Rd. Managed to scare a few kids with my 'exaggerated being scared when opening the door' routine. Younger daughter still has black face paint round eyes this morning.



It's all treats, no tricks these days.


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2013)

nagapie said:


> We took our decorations off the door and turned off the outside light at 7.30. Our child was still too sugared up to go to sleep though! I think mr nags did go past the Urb's house who is across the road from Manter as he spoke about some really special houses a couple of roads down and dry ice etc. Good show, South Brixton (Tulse Hill, depending on who's saying)


What was Adam dressed as? TheNortherner  probably gave him sweets without knowing who it was!


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2013)

Crispy said:


> How to tell which hill you live on:
> Tip a bucket of water out of your front door. Where does the water go?


It puddles in the street outside because the drains are busted.... Where does that mean I am?!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 1, 2013)

Manter said:


> It puddles in the street outside because the drains are busted.... Where does that mean I am?!


You know what I meant 
And I know where you live. That's Brixton Hill.


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2013)

Crispy said:


> You know what I meant
> And I know where you live. That's Brixton Hill.


No way. We're Tulse Hill!


----------



## leanderman (Nov 1, 2013)

Manter said:


> No way. We're Tulse Hill!



Upper Tulse Hill. We look up to you


----------



## TruXta (Nov 1, 2013)

Has no one been called a cunt yet?


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Upper Tulse Hill. We look up to you


As it should be


----------



## teuchter (Nov 1, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> Have you been sitting by your calendar all month thinking about this post?


Yes. What of it?


----------



## Chilavert (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm in the much maligned Brockwell Gate, is that upper or lower Tulse Hill? I'd assume the latter but would be grateful for confirmation. 

Also can we can get this thread stickied?


----------



## Belushi (Nov 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Has no one been called a cunt yet?



It's been gentrified trux.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 1, 2013)

Belushi said:


> It's been gentrified trux.


FUCKING CUNTS!


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Also can we can get this thread stickied?


Sure. I'll just edit the title so it matches the previous 15 or so previous monthly threads.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 1, 2013)

Just walked down Brixton main street... Outside Foxtons there was a person lying face down on cardboard with face covered in the middle of the path... I notice a heap of pricks with their smart phones taking pics... Those queing at the Bank atms pointing and laughing...
I woke the person up and was so very relieved to get a mouthful of abuse from the woman who was trying to sleep...
100s of people passed this woman...
shame on you wankers...
just days ago the Daily Mail reported in America: Dead half-naked homeless man lay on street for entire day - as passersby took photos of him


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2013)

editor said:


> Sure. I'll just edit the title so it matches the previous 15 or so previous monthly threads.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I will tweet the photos and ask them


 
Brixton Soup Kitchen will take this food.... 07585973462


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2013)

It was a funny kind of Halloween night last night in the pubs. A few people had made the effort but most hadn't so you had the odd sight of someone fully made up as a ghoul sat around a table of 'normal' people. Anyone dressing up tonight?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2013)

editor said:


> Anyone dressing up tonight?



I am going as an overweight, alcoholic office worker


----------



## Onket (Nov 1, 2013)

editor said:


> It was a funny kind of Halloween night last night in the pubs. A few people had made the effort but most hadn't so you had the odd sight of someone fully made up as a ghoul sat around a table of 'normal' people. Anyone dressing up tonight?


 
It was the same down here on the south coast. To be honest I don't really see the need for adults to dress up unless they are specifically going to a fancy dress party/event. And a pub isn't the place for a fancy dress party unless it's closed for a private event.

I'm personally not a fan of fancy dress parties for adults anyway, mainly because every single one of my birthday parties when I was growing up was fancy dress, due to the date of my birthday.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> every single one of my birthday parties when I was growing up was fancy dress, due to the date of my birthday.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> I'm personally not a fan of fancy dress parties for adults anyway, mainly because every single one of my birthday parties when I was growing up was fancy dress, due to the date of my birthday.


1st April?


----------



## Onket (Nov 1, 2013)

25th Dec.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> 25th Dec.


Poor cunt. Did you get double the presents or just the regular amount?


----------



## Onket (Nov 1, 2013)

Half.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 1, 2013)

editor said:


> Sure. I'll just edit the title so it matches the previous 15 or so previous monthly threads.


As consistency is clearly important, you need to ask the impartial moderator also to shorten "November" to "Nov".


----------



## Nedrop (Nov 1, 2013)

(yawn)

Meanwhile i'm hearing reports a lad in a balaclava was seen on a motorbike going through Granville Arcade earlier. Heard a helicopter really low in the centre.

Happened across the Rent In Brixton twitter  @RMrentBRixton too, some crazy prices on there


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2013)

So what exactly are they building on the top of Brady's at the back?


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2013)

teuchter said:


> As consistency is clearly important, you need to ask the impartial moderator also to shorten "November" to "Nov".


It's alright as it is, thanks.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2013)

If anyone wants to buy the new Nexus 5 from Carphone Warehouse by the station, don't bother it's sold out! It's the first time I've been in there for ages and the guy who served us was really odd and eccentric. And useless.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I am going as an overweight, alcoholic office worker


 
An average urbanite then?


----------



## gabi (Nov 1, 2013)

Fucking hell. Did you seriously change the title? 

Why?


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2013)

Protest outside Virgin store on Saturday:
Lambeth Keep Our NHS Public – flashmob protest in Brixton 2pm, Sat Nov 2nd


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2013)

gabi said:


> Fucking hell. Did you seriously change the title?
> 
> Why?


If you have a complaint about moderation, please take it to the feedback forum or PM a mod rather than bring it up here. Thank you.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 1, 2013)

gabi said:


> Fucking hell. Did you seriously change the title?
> 
> Why?



The penultimate word "Polite" was removed from the title, presumably for accuracy.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The penultimate word "Polite" was removed from the title, presumably for accuracy.


And consistency. Can we get back on topic now please?


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2013)

You can glimpse the ground floor units at Brixton Square now and they're much more like basements from what I can see.


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I am going as an overweight, alcoholic office worker



You are going as me and I claim my £5.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2013)

Nedrop said:


> Meanwhile i'm hearing reports a lad in a balaclava was seen on a motorbike going through Granville Arcade earlier.



Onket getting a lasagne probably


----------



## Onket (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm not in Brixton today.


----------



## zenie (Nov 1, 2013)

Anyone know of a good, cheap, man and van?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 1, 2013)

zenie said:


> Anyone know of a good, cheap, man and van?


Yes, Robert comes widely recommended, but I don't have his no. on me. MrsDarlingsKiss zora el-ahrairah any of you got it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2013)

zenie said:


> Anyone know of a good, cheap, man and van?


Can do three out of the four


----------



## Nedrop (Nov 1, 2013)

Nexus 5 eh....bit of a non-mainstream hipster phone that


----------



## teuchter (Nov 1, 2013)

Nedrop said:


> Nexus 5 eh....bit of a non-mainstream hipster phone that


£299. And sold out in Brixton. Sign of the times?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 1, 2013)

editor said:


> Protest outside Virgin store on Saturday:
> Lambeth Keep Our NHS Public – flashmob protest in Brixton 2pm, Sat Nov 2nd



Can't access the Brixton Buzz site from Brixton Library... Maybe need to have a word?


> *Our Internet use policy restricts access to this content*
> Reason:
> 
> This Websense category is filtered: Uncategorized.
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:
			
		

> Can't access the Brixton Buzz site from Brixton Library... Maybe need to have a word?



My work blocks it too.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 1, 2013)

Manter said:


> What was Adam dressed as? TheNortherner  probably gave him sweets without knowing who it was!



Dracula. And he was with 2 other boys who were sharing a Dracula outfit, one got the cape and the other got the waistcoat etc but they both had some sort of mask. 

They got tricked at one house. A woman offered them broccoli or brussel sprouts. Being 3,4 and 5 they didn't understand the trick and thought in a confused manner for a while before deciding on broccoli. She gave them sweets in the end.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 1, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Upper Tulse Hill. We look up to you



But we're below Upper Tulse Hill.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 1, 2013)

nagapie said:


> But we're below Upper Tulse Hill.



We need more designations, like Tulse Hill East.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 1, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Yes, Robert comes widely recommended, but I don't have his no. on me. MrsDarlingsKiss zora el-ahrairah any of you got it?



robert the van man is no longer... he is just robert now


----------



## Kanda (Nov 1, 2013)

zenie said:


> Anyone know of a good, cheap, man and van?



Keith!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 1, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Keith!



And if not Keith, Fat Steve's cabs.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Nov 1, 2013)

leanderman said:


> We need more designations, like Tulse Hill East.


 I am in Brixton Heights.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 1, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Apparently we are getting a special impartial moderator for this month's thread and I am excited to find out who it will be.


Oh dear.  Prepare for disappointment.


----------



## Onket (Nov 1, 2013)

Over-promise, under-deliver.


----------



## shygirl (Nov 1, 2013)

Nedrop said:


> (yawn)
> 
> Meanwhile i'm hearing reports a lad in a balaclava was seen on a motorbike going through Granville Arcade earlier. Heard a helicopter really low in the centre.
> 
> Happened across the Rent In Brixton twitter  @RMrentBRixton too, some crazy prices on there



Yeah, had to move out of the way of that motorbike in the arcade today, and he WAS fleeing from police.  Saw a young man with helmet pass through about 10 minutes later, looking really mean and pissed off .  Never a dull day....


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Can't access the Brixton Buzz site from Brixton Library... Maybe need to have a word?


Those fuckers really listen to legitimate requests. The censoring bastards.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2013)

Nedrop said:


> Nexus 5 eh....bit of a non-mainstream hipster phone that


Or one of the cheapest, fully featured smartphones you can buy. Not sure where you're getting 'non mainstream' from either. It's expected to sell well.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2013)

teuchter said:


> £299. And sold out in Brixton. Sign of the times?


It's around half the price of an iPhone, and, of course, is fairly affordable if bought on a contract.


----------



## elmpp (Nov 1, 2013)

Huge police presence on Upper tulse hill atm - seem to be raiding one of the large old houses


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> robert the van man is no longer... he is just robert now


rob the ex-van man


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2013)

Tales on Moon Lane is re opening tomorrow- looks to be completely refitted, and the windows are gorgeous. nagapie not sure if you still need kids' presents


----------



## CH1 (Nov 1, 2013)

There's an article about Brixton in the Lifestyle section of the FT tomorrow. Curiously their photo of Brixton Village features "exotic foods", not C + F. Very balanced article in my view. The link is behind a registration wall - those not wishing to register will no doubt find it via Google by searching under "Brixton FT" or some such: http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/4655a078-3c98-11e3-a8c4-00144feab7de.html#axzz2jRExzqHu
They quote a Barratts spokesman saying that Brixton Square was sold 80% to owner occupiers, 20% to buy to let - all UK based. Estate agent KFH is quoted as saying that people now want to live in Brixton as a preference - not as a form of "Value Clapham" as in previous years.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2013)

saw the No Frills band at the Grosvenor. Fucking hell. Best gig I've been to for years.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> saw the No Frills band at the Grosvenor. Fucking hell. Best gig I've been to for years.



Was great eh? Really really enjoyed the music and the pub tonight.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 2, 2013)

Manter said:


> Tales on Moon Lane is re opening tomorrow- looks to be completely refitted, and the windows are gorgeous. nagapie not sure if you still need kids' presents



Nope, went to Morleys.  Glad the shop's open though, it's a good one.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Was great eh? Really really enjoyed the music and the pub tonight.


Same here, sir!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Same here, sir!



#newlocal


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> #newlocal


Let's try, at least.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Let's try, at least.



#inlovewithbarmaid


----------



## leanderman (Nov 2, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Nope, went to Morleys.  Glad the shop's open though, it's a good one.



Was in Morleys today where I re-learnt the truth that you should not take kids to buy gifts for other kids. It was very demanding.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

leanderman said:
			
		

> Was in Morleys today where I re-learnt the truth that you should not take kids to buy gifts for other kids. It was very demanding.



Morleys? Kids buying second rate fried chicken for other kids is propa broken Britain


----------



## Greebo (Nov 2, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I am in Brixton Heights.


Which makes this place Brockwell Heights.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 2, 2013)

The Prince Albert, it's a nice pub but it has an immature attitude towards customers with children. Had a nice meal in there with my friend, midweek, early afternoon , out in the garden. We loved it, especially her, just a few hours break from a demanding toddler.
The sister babysitter has her own life and children and needed to drop this two year old back with her mother and me. We did try to ask beforehand what the policy was but the response was not clear, i only heard it at second hand from the mother.

Anyway, I stayed in the garden while mother met sister to collect child. Delighted to see mother coming back with buggy baggage chatting to bar staff enroute. We are ok for a few minutes, just sorting ourselves out , planning our evening when we were followed into the garden by an apologetic member of staff that told my friend that children were not allowed and that we had to leave.

The bar staff are not to blame, we were not frog marched out of the pub, I insisted that we both took our time finishing drinks we had paid for in an orderly fashion and we were allowed to do so. On the way out the staff apologized to us and it was accepted with good grace.

But it left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

Licence ^


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Licence ^



Yep, i think that got mentioned.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> Yep, i think that got mentioned.



Is a shame but Lambeth are nasty about licenses


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> #inlovewithbarmaid


Complete and utter guilty crush on her, yes indeed.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Complete and utter guilty crush on her, yes indeed.



Perhaps an offer both of us would tempt her? Double the men, twice the chance?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Perhaps an offer both of us would tempt her? Double the men, twice the chance?


More like double the men, half the chance.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> More like double the men, half the chance.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I will tweet the photos and ask them



Tweets done. 
Please retweet


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

Worth a read this 
http://m.england.shelter.org.uk/cam...g/letting_agencies/report_hidden_letting_fees

Keep an eye on Foxtons


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It's all treats, no tricks these days.





> A GROUP of trick-or-treating youngsters in Orpington were handed a lamb's heart by a woman in a bloodied butcher's apron brandishing a fake knife who chased them down the street.



http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/1...anded_real_lamb_s_heart_on_Halloween/?ref=rss


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Tweets done.
> Please retweet



Little help https://twitter.com/Badgers_Musing/status/396556118933397504


----------



## Tolpuddle (Nov 2, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The Prince Albert, it's a nice pub but it has an immature attitude towards customers with children. Had a nice meal in there with my friend, midweek, early afternoon , out in the garden. We loved it, especially her, just a few hours break from a demanding toddler.
> The sister babysitter has her own life and children and needed to drop this two year old back with her mother and me. We did try to ask beforehand what the policy was but the response was not clear, i only heard it at second hand from the mother.
> 
> Anyway, I stayed in the garden while mother met sister to collect child. Delighted to see mother coming back with buggy baggage chatting to bar staff enroute. We are ok for a few minutes, just sorting ourselves out , planning our evening when we were followed into the garden by an apologetic member of staff that told my friend that children were not allowed and that we had to leave.
> ...


  Quite unlikley that it is a lambeth imposed thing, when the licensing changed one of the changes was to allow children into pubs, if there is a condition it is probably there because the pub volunteered it but I doubt anyone would enforce this with young children during the day.


----------



## T & P (Nov 2, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/1...anded_real_lamb_s_heart_on_Halloween/?ref=rss


Christ, the children's parents don't half sound like a pair of fuckwits...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2013)

TruXta said:


> saw the No Frills band at the Grosvenor. Fucking hell. Best gig I've been to for years.


Did you go have a rave in the back room afters? I would have been there last night if I wasn't oop North


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Did you go have a rave in the back room afters? I would have been there last night if I wasn't oop North


Nah, went home instead.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Is a shame but Lambeth are nasty about licenses


And they're clamping down like fuck at the moment, and are seemingly mustard keen to catch out a venue.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 2, 2013)

what's going on half way up Brixton Hill? Bus took an AGE to get up. Looked like police cordon outside Negril on the southbound side


----------



## Kanda (Nov 2, 2013)

editor said:


> And they're clamping down like fuck at the moment, and are seemingly mustard keen to catch out a venue.



A good thing.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Little help https://twitter.com/Badgers_Musing/status/396556118933397504



Tesco replied:

http://www.tescoplc.com/index.asp?pageid=17&newsid=876


----------



## Onket (Nov 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Tesco replied:
> 
> http://www.tescoplc.com/index.asp?pageid=17&newsid=876



They've got a time machine?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

Onket said:
			
		

> They've got a time machine?



Eh?


----------



## Onket (Nov 2, 2013)

Their reply is dated before you even took the pictures,  let alone tweeted them.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

Onket said:
			
		

> Their reply is dated before you even took the pictures,  let alone tweeted them.



Yeah. They tweeted this link to me.


----------



## Onket (Nov 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Yeah. They tweeted this link to me.



Looks like they're fobbing you off, then.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

Onket said:
			
		

> Looks like they're fobbing you off, then.



Yes  I did some sums and replied


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2013)

Sunny out there today.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 3, 2013)

Had a look out the window and have seen 3 peeps in big coats and a few peeps in t shirts so what should i wear?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:
			
		

> Had a look out the window and have seen 3 peeps in big coats and a few peeps in t shirts so what should i wear?



Red Trousers


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Red Trousers


Nah not for me Badgers i dont feel sophisticated enough to adorn such a hip and vibrant garment! Im a denim man and yourself do you do the Red stride's thing?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:
			
		

> Nah not for me Badgers i dont feel sophisticated enough to adorn such a hip and vibrant garment! Im a denim man and yourself do you do the Red stride's thing?



No


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2013)

Off to town for austerity shop run now. 

Argos 
Iceland 
Pound shop 
TK Maxx 
Barnados

Might round it off with a pint in Spoons to round it off. Maybe sitting in the window of shame


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey, I did that trip yesterday...

Aros - Replacement wedding ring for Mr Sparkybird (I don't think he lost it on purpose!)
Iceland - popped in for cereal but queue was massive
Pound shop - handwash
TKMaxx - 'going out' top - success!
Barnardos - book browse, not much doing

Missed off the pub though


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Off to town for austerity shop run now.
> 
> Argos
> Iceland
> ...


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 3, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> Hey, I did that trip yesterday...
> 
> Aros - Replacement wedding ring for Mr Sparkybird (I don't think he lost it on purpose!)
> Iceland - popped in for cereal but queue was massive
> ...


Ive have had a few good results in TKmaxx recently i like them at the moment.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2013)

Have written a list. Will report back in due course...


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 3, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Ive have had a few good results in TKmaxx recently i like them at the moment.



Yes, and although it looks like a jumble sale, the fact that you can browse by size and garment speeds up the process (you can tell I'm not a fan of shopping!)


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 3, 2013)

I never leave a clothes shop with what i went for,, recent examples are,, went for jeans left with 2 pair of boots,, week later went for jeans left with a winter coat,,last week went looking for stuff for my son i left with jeans for myself


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 3, 2013)

I also think the price tag thing in said shop is quite fun,, Was £6.2 mill now £24.99 i suppose it makes you feel like you are getting a bargain and you feel good about it so you spend.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2013)

Had the usual TK Maxx experience. Went in wanting a pair of work trousers. Found a pair of Levis for a decent price that were okay. Had found a perfect pair I really preferred for £8 less, but they had the wrong size on the hanger so did not fit and no others in stock. 

All other shops covered without issue. Had a quick pint in Wetherspoons chatting with the great and the good and home


----------



## TruXta (Nov 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Had the usual TK Maxx experience. Went in wanting a pair of work trousers. Found a pair of Levis for a decent price that were okay. Had found a perfect pair I really preferred for £8 less, but they had the wrong size on the hanger so did not fit and no others in stock.
> 
> All other shops covered without issue. Had a quick pint in Wetherspoons chatting with the great and the good and home


TK Maxx is great for people who are sizes under 30 or over 36, or for people in between those sizes with zero taste.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Had a look out the window and have seen 3 peeps in big coats and a few peeps in t shirts so what should i wear?


kilt


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 3, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> kilt


A kilt ? okay i will try TK Mcs


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> A kilt ? okay i will try TK Mcs


http://www.highlandstore.com/acatalog/Kilt_Hire_London.html


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 3, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> http://www.highlandstore.com/acatalog/Kilt_Hire_London.html


I dont think the kilt go's to well with me long johns, I have some serious thinking to do here! Thanks for the link btw.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> I dont think the kilt go's to well with me long johns, I have some serious thinking to do here! Thanks for the link btw.


no long johns but kilt = problem solved


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 3, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> no long johns but kilt = problem solved


Or i could save 200 quid and just wear tartan Long johns Anyway im orf into Brickie to see what its saying today.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> TK Maxx is great for people who are sizes under 30 or over 36, or for people in between those sizes with zero taste.



I am 36 waist and seem to find one or two 'okay' things in there at most. That said I don't pay more that £20 for a pair of trousers (in case you hadn't guessed ) at like to get about 5 years out of them.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I am 36 waist and seem to find one or two 'okay' things in there at most. That said I don't pay more that £20 for a pair of trousers (in case you hadn't guessed ) at like to get about 5 years out of them.


Good thing you have no taste then


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Good thing you have no taste then



I know  look at the people I spend time with


----------



## TruXta (Nov 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I know  look at the people I spend time with


Scumbags one and all.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2013)

Tried the trousers on and they are quite natty actually. May even wear my posh jacket Monday


----------



## story (Nov 3, 2013)

Does anyone know what's going on at Brixton Exchange & Mart please? Their shutters have been down for weeks now.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 3, 2013)

story said:


> Does anyone know what's going on at Brixton Exchange & Mart please? Their shutters have been down for weeks now.
> 
> I passed there an hour ago and there was some builders inside doing some work on the floor from what i could see.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 3, 2013)

Tried the jerk chicken and rice from wings and tings today, very nice indeed!


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2013)

story said:


> Does anyone know what's going on at Brixton Exchange & Mart please? Their shutters have been down for weeks now.


Closed down and never coming back. Owner retired. It's going to be the temporary home of the Phoenix Cafe in the new year.


----------



## Onket (Nov 3, 2013)

Editor said:


> Closed down and never coming back. Owner retired. It's going to be the temporary home of the Phoenix Cafe in the new year.



Is it? I'd better find out where it is, then!


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2013)

Onket said:


> Is it? I'd better find out where it is, then!


The Phoenix is having a major rebuild so a _mini-me_ Phoenix will be operating from that site as a stop gap. Not sure if they'll be able to do lasagne (the kitchen will be a lot smaller), but the toasted halloumi sandwiches are safe.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Closed down and never coming back. Owner retired. It's going to be the temporary home of the Phoenix Cafe in the new year.


That's a shame they sold some decent equipment in there. The dog used to scare the shit out of me though.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> That's a shame they sold some decent equipment in there. The dog used to scare the shit out of me though.


It was big but it really was the softest thing!


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone see the vintage car rally go through Brixton this morning at 8am? It was ace. Loads of pics coming soon.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 3, 2013)

editor said:


> It was big but it really was the softest thing!


Just acted hard yeah He certainly looked the part. Im sure he will enjoy his retirement too.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Anyone see the vintage car rally go through Brixton this morning at 8am? It was ace. Loads of pics coming soon.
> 
> View attachment 42906


Is that the London to Brighton thingy? As kids we used to sit and watch them passing by Brixton Hill, Some beautiful machines!


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is that the London to Brighton thingy? As kids we used to sit and watch them passing by Brixton Hill, Some beautiful machines!


Yep. There was hundred of those lovely vehicles going through town, although I'm not sure who was the most surprised: me at seeing them, or them at seeing a guy in full Halloween face paint taking photos of them!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Red Trousers


no pasaran!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 3, 2013)

dred_fox is poorly today so I'm doing an impromptu radio show for the next hour or two. Tune in for dub/reggae and other surprises.

Live now from Brixton!

http://www.interface.n.nu

Get in the chatroom for shout outs


----------



## leanderman (Nov 3, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> dred_fox is poorly today so I'm doing an impromptu radio show for the next hour or two. Tune in for dub/reggae and other surprises.
> 
> Live now from Brixton!
> 
> ...



Listening to this show - and I have tried - is beyond my technical abilities


----------



## Onket (Nov 3, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> The Phoenix is having a major rebuild so a _mini-me_ Phoenix will be operating from that site as a stop gap. Not sure if they'll be able to do lasagne (the kitchen will be a lot smaller), but the toasted halloumi sandwiches are safe.



Yeah, but where?!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 3, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> dred_fox is poorly today so I'm doing an impromptu radio show for the next hour or two. Tune in for dub/reggae and other surprises.
> 
> Live now from Brixton!
> 
> ...





Brixton Hatter said:


> dred_fox is poorly today so I'm doing an impromptu radio show for the next hour or two. Tune in for dub/reggae and other surprises.
> 
> Live now from Brixton!
> 
> ...





leanderman said:


> Listening to this show - and I have tried - is beyond my technical abilities


Do you want to know how to put in a "shout out"? I have worked it out if you need some help.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 3, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Do you want to know how to put in a "shout out"? I have worked it out if you need some help.



Thanks. Just working out how to listen to it would be a start. 

the link takes you to a page ... and then what?


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 3, 2013)

Click on the 'play' arrow...


----------



## colacubes (Nov 3, 2013)

Onket said:


> Yeah, but where?!



Same side of the road, bit further up (couple of doors before the Dogstar).


----------



## leanderman (Nov 3, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> Click on the 'play' arrow...



I don't have an arrow. Must be my out of date software


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Thanks. Just working out how to listen to it would be a start.
> 
> the link takes you to a page ... and then what?


The link should take you to a page called interface pirate radio then click the arrow in the green box.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I don't have an arrow. Must be my out of date software


If you dont see an arrow in the centre of the box, there is another in the bottom left corner.


----------



## Winot (Nov 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I don't have an arrow. Must be my out of date software



You can upgrade software but you can't upgrade taste...


----------



## leanderman (Nov 3, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> If you dont see an arrow in the centre of the box, there is another in the bottom left corner.



Thanks. Success, on my phone at least. 

Even better, I failed to kill the volume, and my staid work colleagues now think 'I'm down with the kids'.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 3, 2013)

getting down and dirty in da hood yeah.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2013)

Here's loads more photos of the car run this morning:

















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/...-car-run-drives-through-brixton-3rd-nov-2013/


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 3, 2013)

I want that motor in the middle picture it looks the nuts, Great pics btw


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 3, 2013)

Just helped two lost and Very damp japanese people fresh in from heathrow get their bearings in the former myatts north estate.......


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2013)

Seen in the loos at the Hamlet.


----------



## thatguyhex (Nov 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Tesco on Brixton Rd throwing out several rubbish bags full of bread and cakes yesterday.


That's SOP for supermarkets with bakeries. During a period a couple of years ago when I was destitute and teetering on the verge of homelessness I used to regularly skip-dive behind a mini M&S at a petrol station. Every single time I would come back with two whole black bags full of sweet and savoury pastries, loaves and baguettes, even packaged fruit in perfect condition, and that would just be what I could carry. Evidently I wasn't the only person that noticed how much they were wasting, as eventually they started smashing the food up and spraying blue food colouring on it before putting it into the bags they left in the bins.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2013)

thatguyhex said:


> That's SOP for supermarkets with bakeries. During a period a couple of years ago when I was destitute and teetering on the verge of homelessness I used to regularly skip-dive behind a mini M&S at a petrol station. Every single time I would come back with two whole black bags full of sweet and savoury pastries, loaves and baguettes, even packaged fruit in perfect condition, and that would just be what I could carry. Evidently I wasn't the only person that noticed how much they were wasting, as eventually they started smashing the food up and spraying blue food colouring on it before putting it into the bags they left in the bins.



SOP is whats wrong.


----------



## T & P (Nov 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Here's loads more photos of the car run this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great, but given the nature of the cars I'm surprised this is not held in the summer


----------



## story (Nov 4, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about the new charity shop on Brixton Hill? Right next door to the Access Storage place.

They say they're L.O.S, a community outreach organisation, registered charity number 7774127....


....But when I plug in these details at the _Charity Commission website_, I get a no results response....


----------



## Manter (Nov 5, 2013)

story said:


> Does anyone know anything about the new charity shop on Brixton Hill? Right next door to the Access Storage place.
> 
> They say they're L.O.S, a community outreach organisation, registered charity number 7774127....
> 
> ...


If you get no response they aren't a charity... There is a report link on the charity commission website, I suggest reporting them


----------



## story (Nov 5, 2013)

Manter said:


> If you get no response they aren't a charity... There is a report link on the charity commission website, I suggest reporting them




But what if they are doing good work anyway? They claim to be trying to do something constructive about youth disaffection and crime in the area.


----------



## cesare (Nov 5, 2013)

story said:


> Does anyone know anything about the new charity shop on Brixton Hill? Right next door to the Access Storage place.
> 
> They say they're L.O.S, a community outreach organisation, registered charity number 7774127....
> 
> ...


Name & Registered Office:
*THE LADIES OF SUBSTANCE LTD.*
25 SAXBY ROAD
LAMBETH
LONDON
SW2 4JS
*Company No. 07774127*

Courtesy of Companies House. Showing as dormant.

http://wck2.companieshouse.gov.uk//compdetails


----------



## Manter (Nov 5, 2013)

story said:


> But what if they are doing good work anyway? They claim to be trying to do something constructive about youth disaffection and crime in the area.


If they are in the process of getting charity accreditation, the charity commission investigation will exonerate them. If they are pretending to be a charity when they aren't, there is something dodgy going on- usually tax or finance related. I can't think of any benign reason to pretend to be a charity...
E2a just seen cesare's post- using company number (especially of dormant company) as charity number looks even dodgier to me


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2013)

Badgers nice to see khan's still doing first rate curry


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2013)

Manter said:


> If they are in the process of getting charity accreditation, the charity commission investigation will exonerate them. If they are pretending to be a charity when they aren't, there is something dodgy going on- usually tax or finance related. I can't think of any benign reason to pretend to be a charity...
> E2a just seen cesare's post- using company number (especially of dormant company) as charity number looks even dodgier to me



Let's chase them out of town with sticks


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> Badgers nice to see khan's still doing first rate curry



Was excellent as always. 
Someone editor should really book the Christmas curry with them


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Let's chase them out of town with sticks


big sticks


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Was excellent as always.
> Someone editor should really book the Christmas curry with them


they should


----------



## thatguyhex (Nov 5, 2013)

cesare said:


> THE LADIES OF SUBSTANCE LTD.



Here's a piece about them on Brixton Blog. They were founded by the owner of Wa-Zo-Bia Tropical Foods in Reliance Arcade and are described as "holding meetings for local African women to share experiences and discuss how they can stop their children getting involved with gang crime."



Manter said:


> just seen cesare's post- using company number (especially of dormant company) as charity number looks even dodgier to me


Does it definitely say charity number, not company number?


----------



## cesare (Nov 5, 2013)

thatguyhex said:


> Here's a piece about them on Brixton Blog. They were founded by the owner of Wa-Zo-Bia Tropical Foods in Reliance Arcade and are described as "holding meetings for local African women to share experiences and discuss how they can stop their children getting involved with gang crime."
> 
> 
> Does it definitely say charity number, not company number?


Maybe they need an accountant to offer to bring their returns up to date etc, and get the charity registration thing sorted.


----------



## story (Nov 5, 2013)

cesare said:


> Name & Registered Office:
> *THE LADIES OF SUBSTANCE LTD.*
> 25 SAXBY ROAD
> LAMBETH
> ...



That's them! I lost the leaflet they gave me, only have the scrap of paper.

They seemed like good people when I went in the shop.




Manter said:


> If they are in the process of getting charity accreditation, the charity commission investigation will exonerate them. If they are pretending to be a charity when they aren't, there is something dodgy going on- usually tax or finance related. I can't think of any benign reason to pretend to be a charity...
> E2a just seen cesare's post- using company number (especially of dormant company) as charity number looks even dodgier to me




The number on this handwritten photocopy says that it's a Registered Charity.

I agree that it's pretty fucking dodgy to pretend to be a charity.



thatguyhex said:


> Here's a piece about them on Brixton Blog. They were founded by the owner of Wa-Zo-Bia Tropical Foods in Reliance Arcade and are described as "holding meetings for local African women to share experiences and discuss how they can stop their children getting involved with gang crime."
> 
> 
> Does it definitely say charity number, not company number?




Says Registered Charity No: 7774127



cesare said:


> Maybe they need an accountant to offer to bring their returns up to date etc, and get the charity registration thing sorted.




Yeah. Maybe next time I'm up there I'll say something to them.


----------



## cesare (Nov 5, 2013)

If its annual gross income is less than £5K it doesn't have to register with the Commission, afaik


----------



## Manter (Nov 5, 2013)

cesare said:


> If its annual gross income is less than £5K it doesn't have to register with the Commission, afaik


True: but in that case they have no charity number and can't claim to be a registered charity. To give them the benefit of the doubt, it may be ignorance/incompetence rather than anything dodgy, but there are tax advantages to being a charity (and charity trustee) so it's worth checking what they are up to


----------



## story (Nov 5, 2013)

cesare , I really appreciate your informative input on this. Thanks.

Manter , yeah, you're right: they should tighten up their show. I'll raise it with them when I'm next up there.


----------



## cesare (Nov 5, 2013)

Manter said:


> True: but in that case they have no charity number and can't claim to be a registered charity. To give them the benefit of the doubt, it may be ignorance/incompetence rather than anything dodgy, but there are tax advantages to being a charity (and charity trustee) so it's worth checking what they are up to


Yes. For whatever reason it's misleading at the moment, so they need to clear it up. They can still get tax advantages even if unregistered.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2013)

story said:


> I'll raise it with them when I'm next up there.


----------



## artyfarty (Nov 5, 2013)

Anyone know what was going on with the paddy wagons, the shouting people and PC plod this morning at 8.15 opposite the tube station?


----------



## story (Nov 5, 2013)

Badgers said:


>




You coming with me, Badgers ?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 5, 2013)

cesare said:


> If its annual gross income is less than £5K it doesn't have to register with the Commission, afaik


I think you DO need to register to be a "registered charity"
If your turnover is less than £10,000 p.a. you don't need to submit formal audited accounts - but you do need to supply an income and expenditure statement to charity commission. Different rules for churches.
AFAIK


----------



## cesare (Nov 5, 2013)

CH1 said:


> I think you DO need to register to be a "registered charity"
> If your turnover is less than £10,000 p.a. you don't need to submit formal audited accounts - but you do need to supply an income and expenditure statement to charity commission. Different rules for churches.
> AFAIK


Well you do have to register to be a "registered charity" but if it's too small to register (under £5k gross income pa) it can still register with HMRC for the tax breaks, but can't call itself a "registered charity" but instead a "charity registered with HMRC".

http://www.charitycommission.gov.uk/start-up-a-charity/registering-your-charity/when-to-register/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 5, 2013)

editor said:


> Seen in the loos at the Hamlet.
> 
> View attachment 42913


I'm amazed it's still there - those were made for the opening of Foxtons back in the spring!


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 5, 2013)

story said:


> cesare , I really appreciate your informative input on this. Thanks.
> 
> Manter , yeah, you're right: they should tighten up their show. I'll RAZE them TO THE GROUND when I'm next up there.



CFU


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2013)

Bloke filming the fireworks on his view-blocking iPd


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 6, 2013)

Piece from yesterdays Standard gives a little mention to Brixton........http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle...ings-are-heading-for-the-suburbs-8922085.html


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2013)

editor said:


> Bloke filming the fireworks on his view-blocking iPd



I bet you scoured the whole park looking for the love iPad guy


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I bet you scoured the whole park looking for the love iPad guy


Twat was right in my line of sight and was hardly hard to spot given the fucking big torch-like thing he was holding aloft.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2013)

editor said:


> Twat was right in my line of sight and was hardly hard to spot given the fucking big torch-like thing he was holding aloft.



I know, was just being facetious


----------



## ffsear (Nov 6, 2013)

http://www.boredpanda.com/must-see-powerful-photos/


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 6, 2013)

"jingle bells " was playing at discrete volume over the tannoys in M&S Brixton today


----------



## teuchter (Nov 6, 2013)

editor said:


> Bloke filming the fireworks on his view-blocking iPd
> 
> View attachment 42991


Maybe he is phtgraphing someone in front of him holding up some kind of device blocking his view, so he can pst about it on the internet.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Maybe he is phtgraphing someone in front of him holding up some kind of device blocking his view, so he can pst about it on the internet.


Yes. That really makes sense. Well done.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 6, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> "jingle bells " was playing at discrete volume over the tannoys in M&S Brixton today


Tesco had christmas cards on sale in mid August, seems to start earlier every year for the big shops.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:
			
		

> Tesco had christmas cards on sale in mid August, seems to start earlier every year for the big shops.



May as well make it year round.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 6, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Tesco had christmas cards on sale in mid August, seems to start earlier every year for the big shops.


My experience in retail taught me that the first play of the approved Christmas tunes signals things have begun in earnest......


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 6, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> My experience in retail taught me that the first play of the approved Christmas tunes signals things have begun in earnest......


What gets me is they sell mince and xmas puds with a use by date 23/12/13 cheeky fuckers.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:
			
		

> What gets me is they sell mince and xmas puds with a use by date 23/12/13 cheeky fuckers.



They should not be sold be at all.


----------



## ash (Nov 6, 2013)

Badgers said:


> They should not be sold be at all.


I agree they ruin what could be a great day, bloody dried fruit. Bah humbug!!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 6, 2013)

Badgers said:


> May as well make it year round.


That would mean a job lot of mistletoe and serious amounts of booze.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 6, 2013)

Badgers said:


> May as well make it year round.


"It" already is all year round - it's just only called Christmas between October and December


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

Could anyone provide me with any info about an incident at Brixton Tube this evening? I'm concerned about a friend who was in distress two weeks ago and spent ten days at my home recovering before leaving in good spirits but i have been unable to contact today. I'm a bit drunk and perhaps unnecessarily concerned  I know it's clumsy of me, for my friends safety. Any update would be appreciated.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Could anyone provide me with any info about an incident at Brixton Tube this evening? I'm concerned about a friend who was in distress two weeks ago and spent ten days at my home recovering before leaving in good spirits but i have been unable to contact today. I'm a bit drunk and perhaps unnecessarily concerned  I know it's clumsy of me, for my friends safety. Any update would be appreciated.


I changed to the Victoria line at Victoria tonight about 8.45 pm. They were asking people to leave and take alternative transport "due to person under train at Pimlico". I then took the British Rail - and Brixton tube station was closed at 9.10 pm. Don't know if that helps.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2013)

It was working again now, although I had to walk to Stockwell earlier on.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you both CH1 editor I'm probably panicking unnecessarily. I should have found another way to express my concern.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood I was delayed at Victoria and the announcement was that the emergency stop button had been pressed in Brixton. Heard no more than that.


----------



## Remus Harbank (Nov 7, 2013)

editor said:


> Twat was right in my line of sight and was hardly hard to spot given the fucking big torch-like thing he was holding aloft.


I noticed that as well, there were quite a few of those – what's wrong with people – are they not able to look at something directly in order to enjoy the immediacy of an event like fireworks? My favourite is that new development when for instance Brixton tube station is overcrowded in the morning and people start filming the crowd – is this so they can 'prove' to their line manager that they were delayed by some incident?


----------



## Remus Harbank (Nov 7, 2013)

editor said:


> It was working again now, although I had to walk to Stockwell earlier on.


That's another interesting detail regarding the brand new demographic in Brixton. When a couple of days ago there was massive overcrowding at Brixton tube station (which was semi-shut) in the morning, many bright young things just stood there outside, quite a few tried the bus option, yet there were only _very_ few who walked on to Stockwell, probably because they don't know how to get there on foot


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2013)

Remus Harbank said:


> what's wrong with people



Don't get him started  he might not have had his tablets yet


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 7, 2013)

Friend finally got in contact this morning, much to my relief.


----------



## Onket (Nov 7, 2013)

Remus Harbank said:


> That's another interesting detail regarding the brand new demographic in Brixton. When a couple of days ago there was massive overcrowding at Brixton tube station (which was semi-shut) in the morning, many bright young things just stood there outside, quite a few tried the bus option, yet there were only _very_ few who walked on to Stockwell, probably because they don't know how to get there on foot


 
Of course people new to an area might not know this. What's the issue?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2013)

Onket said:


> Of course people new to an area might not know this. What's the issue?



I would not be able to find Stockwell


----------



## Onket (Nov 7, 2013)

Not a problem until you need to.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Remus Harbank said:


> That's another interesting detail regarding the brand new demographic in Brixton. When a couple of days ago there was massive overcrowding at Brixton tube station (which was semi-shut) in the morning, many bright young things just stood there outside, quite a few tried the bus option, yet there were only _very_ few who walked on to Stockwell, probably because they don't know how to get there on foot


Surely the obvious thing is to get the (surface) train - although I guess it must be a true sardine job in the morning rush. I wonder if the system is co-ordinated enough to generate a driver warning on the train NOT to change onto the tube in such circumstances?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Surely the obvious thing is to get the (surface) train - although I guess it must be a true sardine job in the morning rush. I wonder if the system is co-ordinated enough to generate a driver warning on the train NOT to change onto the tube in such circumstances?


Yeah good luck with that - the trains from Orpington are rammed by the time they hit Herne Hill. Always good fun to see the poshos at West Dulwich getting their pout on when they can't get on the train or *GASP* have to stand


----------



## innit (Nov 7, 2013)

Remus Harbank said:


> That's another interesting detail regarding the brand new demographic in Brixton. When a couple of days ago there was massive overcrowding at Brixton tube station (which was semi-shut) in the morning, many bright young things just stood there outside, quite a few tried the bus option, yet there were only _very_ few who walked on to Stockwell, probably because they don't know how to get there on foot


I was one of the people who waited outside the station. Walking to stockwell would have made me really late. I was only waiting outside for less than five minutes. Why so hatey? 

I've lived in brixton for donkeys, probably most of those people have.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2013)

Just the new 'Lambeth Housing Allocation Scheme' leaflet through the door. It is now 'simpler, fairer, and easier to understand' which is good news.


----------



## Remus Harbank (Nov 7, 2013)

innit said:


> I was one of the people who waited outside the station. Walking to stockwell would have made me really late. I was only waiting outside for less than five minutes. Why so hatey?
> 
> I've lived in brixton for donkeys, probably most of those people have.


Don't get your knickers in a twist, my post was a completely anecdotal and subjective observation.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 7, 2013)

Remus Harbank said:


> Don't get your knickers in a twist, my post was a completely anecdotal and subjective observation.



Anyone thinking of a dash to Stockwell would have feared the Tube re-opening as soon as they turned the corner.


----------



## Onket (Nov 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Always good fun to see the poshos at West Dulwich getting their pout on when they can't get on the train or *GASP* have to stand



Grow up.


----------



## Remus Harbank (Nov 8, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Anyone thinking of a dash to Stockwell would have feared the Tube re-opening as soon as they turned the corner.


Never look back I say, never look back.


----------



## se5 (Nov 8, 2013)

If you've had your bike stolen over the past few months you may be able to recover it at Kennington Police Station today and tomorrow

the Police are displaying bikes they have recovered (online too at http://www.flickr.com/photos/metropolitanpolice/sets/72157636934933574/) and as I understand it if you can prove its yours you can reclaim it - more info at http://www.lambethcyclists.org.uk/2013/11/find-your-stolen-bike-lambeth-police-to.html


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2013)

se5 said:


> If you've had your bike stolen over the past few months you may be able to recover it at Kennington Police Station today and tomorrow
> 
> the Police are displaying bikes they have recovered (online too at http://www.flickr.com/photos/metropolitanpolice/sets/72157636934933574/) and as I understand it if you can prove its yours you can reclaim it - more info at http://www.lambethcyclists.org.uk/2013/11/find-your-stolen-bike-lambeth-police-to.html


Good call! I've added a page on BBuzz and included a load of photos of the nicked bikes. 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/...kes-friday-and-saturday-8th9th-november-2013/


----------



## shygirl (Nov 9, 2013)

I've still got a stolen raleigh esquire bike in my shed (left on the block by local youths).  I've been thinking, it would be good to have a site where pics of lost, stolen, and recovered bikes could be posted.  Its probably completely unrealistic tho'.

Hope some of the bikes at kenn station find their way to their owners.


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 9, 2013)

does anyone know the name of the djs that played the rockabilly tunes at the hand in hand last saturday (02.11.2013). they were superb, the whole night was great, cool tunes and styles all around.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Excuse me being off-topic but...
Particularly incensed about Tory MP Nadhim Zahawi claiming  £5,822.27 for electricity and gas at his 2nd home.
Including electricity for his mobile phone. This same guy repeatedly goes on Newsnight, Daily Politics etc berating the idle poor and those who won't work
HE works very hard fiddling his accounts it would appear. Bastard.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 10, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Excuse me being off-topic but...
> Particularly incensed about Tory MP Nadhim Zahawi claiming  £5,822.27 for electricity and gas at his 2nd home.
> Including electricity for his mobile phone. This same guy repeatedly goes on Newsnight, Daily Politics etc berating the idle poor and those who won't work
> HE works very hard fiddling his accounts it would appear. Bastard.



I remember the Press Association chief exec when I was there in the 1990s would claim back the £1 bus fare for travelling from the Victoria office to Parliament square to meet an MP.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 10, 2013)

http://therestartproject.org/events/

There is a restart party at St. Matthews estate today for people who have anything electronic they'd like to learn how to fix or get help with, from slow laptops to borked espresso machines.  Might even have the sort of people who would be interested in hackspace type stuff Crispy


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 10, 2013)

London Underground radio show today, LIVE FROM BRIXTON!

Exploring the outer reaches of sound - dub ambient electro techno weirdness - from 5pm to 8pm

http://www.interface.n.nu

with me and special guest Northam Stand

join us 

Pants Man


----------



## leanderman (Nov 10, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Excuse me being off-topic but...
> Particularly incensed about Tory MP Nadhim Zahawi claiming  £5,822.27 for electricity and gas at his 2nd home.
> Including electricity for his mobile phone. This same guy repeatedly goes on Newsnight, Daily Politics etc berating the idle poor and those who won't work
> HE works very hard fiddling his accounts it would appear. Bastard.



To be fair, he would have claimed far less off us had the power bill not included the stables at his equestrian business.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 10, 2013)

leanderman said:


> To be fair, he would have claimed far less off us had the power bill not included the stables at his equestrian business.


If they hadn't socially cleansed the Stockwell Park Estate we could have sent him for training in how to "jump" an electricity meter! He is obviously cutting down on standing charges by sharing all his supplies on one meter, but left out the final step. If YouGov ever ask me I will tell them you can never trust bosses to get the technical details right.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 10, 2013)

CH1 said:


> If they hadn't socially cleansed the Stockwell Park Estate we could have sent him for training in how to "jump" an electricity meter! He is obviously cutting down on standing charges by sharing all his supplies on one meter, but left out the final step. If YouGov ever ask me I will tell them you can never trust bosses to get the technical details right.



His claim that he did not know the stables were on the same bill as his mansion is not credible and in any case this is no defence.

Despite his £17million fortune he wanted to wring every last penny out of us.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Nov 10, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> http://therestartproject.org/events/
> 
> There is a restart party at St. Matthews estate today for people who have anything electronic they'd like to learn how to fix or get help with, from slow laptops to borked espresso machines.  Might even have the sort of people who would be interested in hackspace type stuff Crispy



This is what happened:


----------



## Effrasurfer (Nov 10, 2013)

Interesting photoset: it's been 4 years since the Spacemakers launch party.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/andybroomfield/sets/72157622667133155/


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> This is what happened:


Did you go? Be great to get a little follow up write-up to share on BBuzz.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 10, 2013)

leanderman said:


> His claim that he did not know the stables were on the same bill as his mansion is not credible and in any case this is no defence.
> 
> Despite his £17million fortune he wanted to wring every last penny out of us.


 
That's the mind set you need to get £17 million quid.  I'll never be rich, as soon as I got a lump of money I'd stop working until I'd spent it all.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Nov 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Did you go? Be great to get a little follow up write-up to share on BBuzz.


OK I'll make a few notes now before my befuddled brain dumps its memory of today.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> OK I'll make a few notes now before my befuddled brain dumps its memory of today.


That would be great! And any pics too!


----------



## Effrasurfer (Nov 10, 2013)

editor said:


> That would be great! And any pics too!


Aye aye!


----------



## leanderman (Nov 11, 2013)

What's the situation with this building, above Iceland? Another site gone to waste or is it lived in?


----------



## Onket (Nov 11, 2013)

Wasn't that one going to be either student accommodation or a budget hotel? Can't quite remember which but there was a froth on here about it, of course.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2013)

The fact that those buildings have been left empty for so long is a real disgrace. There's loads of similar empty properties around Brixton.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> Wasn't that one going to be either student accommodation or a budget hotel? Can't quite remember which but there was a froth on here about it, of course.


Different building, further up towards CHL IIRC.


----------



## Onket (Nov 11, 2013)

It's an interesting looking building alright. Be good to see something done with it as long as the frontage etc is kept.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 11, 2013)

editor said:


> The fact that those buildings have been left empty for so long is a real disgrace. There's loads of simiilar empty properties around Brixton.



If it is empty - and the boarded-up windows suggest so - it really is a disgrace. 

Compulsory purchase.


----------



## Onket (Nov 11, 2013)

Since Iceland appeared, is there even a way in?


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2013)

This such a great project. I'm hoping to bring it to the Moorlands Estate too. 











http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/...spiring-restart-party-at-st-matthews-brixton/

Big thanks to a certain urbanite for the photos and report!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 11, 2013)

Full set of drawings available in that 2011 planning application: http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...iveTab=externalDocuments&keyVal=LILUHDBO0GL00  (11/00969/FUL)

There's an entrance on Electric Avenue, on the East corner. It leads directly onto a staircase to the 1st floor, which is otherwise staff rooms, storage and chillers for iceland. A corridor runs along the back (with no connection to the staff area) to a staircase in the NE corner of the building that goes all the way up. There's another staircase in the SE corner, but it's cut off from ground floor by the Iceland goods lift and staff entrance.

This tricky access arrangement is what makes it unattractive to develop, IMO. With only one staircase in the corner, you can't split the building up into useful flats. There's not enough fire escape provision either. Any redevelopment would have to include Iceland, so that a proper entrance can be made, and the SE staircase reinstated.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 11, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Full set of drawings available in that 2011 planning application: http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...iveTab=externalDocuments&keyVal=LILUHDBO0GL00  (11/00969/FUL)
> 
> There's an entrance on Electric Avenue, on the East corner. It leads directly onto a staircase to the 1st floor, which is otherwise staff rooms, storage and chillers for iceland. A corridor runs along the back (with no connection to the staff area) to a staircase in the NE corner of the building that goes all the way up. There's another staircase in the SE corner, but it's cut off from ground floor by the Iceland goods lift and staff entrance.
> 
> This tricky access arrangement is what makes it unattractive to develop, IMO. With only one staircase in the corner, you can't split the building up into useful flats. There's not enough fire escape provision either. Any redevelopment would have to include Iceland, so that a proper entrance can be made, and the SE staircase reinstated.



Great analysis. What a waste.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 11, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Great analysis. What a waste.


Yep. Blame whoever did the original conversion for Iceland.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 11, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Yep. Blame whoever did the original conversion for Iceland.



Are there any circumstances in which action could now be taken to (make Iceland) correct the mistake?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 11, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Are there any circumstances in which action could now be taken to (make Iceland) correct the mistake?


No legal powers, no. If you want to screw up access to your own property so that you can't use it efficiently, that's your business.

There's a previous application (by a different person, looks like the property changed hands)  from 2010 which included a new staircase extension within the lightwell, to service 3 flats on each floor. Refused: "The proposed development by reason of the proposed mix of units would be circumventing against providing affordable housing on the site. As such, the application would be contrary to policies 15 and 16 of the UDP". I imagine they'd get away with it these days.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2013)

In my world, leaving a property empty for so long in areas of homelessness would be a_ crime_.


----------



## Onket (Nov 11, 2013)

Crispy said:


> No legal powers, no. If you want to screw up access to your own property so that you can't use it efficiently, that's your business.
> 
> There's a previous application (by a different person, looks like the property changed hands)  from 2010 which included a new staircase extension within the lightwell, to service 3 flats on each floor. Refused: "The proposed development by reason of the proposed mix of units would be circumventing against providing affordable housing on the site. As such, the application would be contrary to policies 15 and 16 of the UDP". I imagine they'd get away with it these days.


 
Perhaps better to have agreed it in the first place, if the alternative was 3 more years of the building rotting.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> Perhaps better to have agreed it in the first place, if the alternative was 3 more years of the building rotting.


Lambeth Planning take their common sense with a large portion of policy from the UDP. The applicant probably failed to anticipate this by finding UDP policies supporting his proposal.
Don't remember the case - I would always support using residential above shops on principle, but it might not even have been advertised. (I'm sure Lambeth Planning sometimes slip up there!)


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2013)

It was quite entertaining watching the faces of some of the less 'on-message' drinkers at the Albert's Conform bash on Saturday night while Jack Blackburn was giving it out on both barrels onstage.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2013)

editor said:


> It was quite entertaining watching the faces of some of the less 'on-message' drinkers at the Albert's Conform bash on Saturday night while Jack Blackburn was giving it out on both barrels onstage.


Who what? There was entertainment on?


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Who what? There was entertainment on?


You've heard Jack Blackburn, right?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2013)

editor said:


> You've heard Jack Blackburn, right?


I.... could have  I seem to remember being in the Albert on Saturday, but have zero recollection of anyone being on stage. When was this then?


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I.... could have  I seem to remember being in the Albert on Saturday, but have zero recollection of anyone being on stage. When was this then?


I only got there around midnight but there was Rosko doing a live set earlier, and then Jack Blackburn, a double bass player and Eddie Real on that drumming box thing played two sets. The place was rammed but it was sort of unusual in that no one seemed to be staying for long so it felt like some of the NY bars I used to go to (I prefer places where people settle in for the night as they tend to me more sociable than those where people are dashing in and out every ten minutes).


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2013)

editor said:


> I only got there around midnight but there was Rosko doing a live set earlier, and then Jack Blackburn, a double bass player and Eddie Real on that drumming box thing played two sets. The place was rammed but it was sort of unusual in that no one seemed to be staying for long so it felt like some of the NY bars I used to go to (I prefer places where people settle in for the night as they tend to me more sociable than those where people are dashing in and out every ten minutes).



Huh. TBF we were all pretty wankered and I left before midnight so I probably missed it. It did have a slightly different set of customers than normal, yes. Younger and prettier at least


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Huh. TBF we were all pretty wankered and I left before midnight so I probably missed it. It did have a slightly different set of customers than normal, yes. Younger and prettier at least


They're _all _younger and prettier than me.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2013)

editor said:


> They're _all _younger and prettier than me.


I can think of a couple regulars who have you beat both in the age and beauty stakes


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I can think of a couple regulars who have you beat both in the age and beauty stakes


And I'm sure the same would apply to you.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2013)

editor said:


> And I'm sure the same would apply to you.


Indeed it would. 

Well, the age bit anyway #strokes ego#


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2013)

This may be of interest to Brixton folks: 
CoderDojo coding club aims to teach Brixton youngsters technology and programming skills


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2013)

BBuzz picks of what's on in Brixton this week:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/our-picks-of-whats-on-in-brixton-this-week/


----------



## Onket (Nov 11, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Lambeth Planning take their common sense with a large portion of policy from the UDP. The applicant probably failed to anticipate this by finding UDP policies supporting his proposal.
> Don't remember the case - I would always support using residential above shops on principle, but it might not even have been advertised. (I'm sure Lambeth Planning sometimes slip up there!)


 
It's always Lambeth's fault, isn't it. If they _had_ agreed this case, and there was no affordable housing included, they would have got it in the neck for that.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> It's always Lambeth's fault, isn't it. If they _had_ agreed this case, and there was no affordable housing included, they would have got it in the neck for that.


Well if there were less than 10 units of accommodation that would be the case. With Toplin House (ex Refugee Council/Post Office, Ferndale Road) the council turned a good development down on precisely these grounds - evading affordable housing: http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MGGQ0RBOHV000
Planning inspector disagreed though: http://www.out-law.com/en/articles/2013/august/inspector-approves-former-brixton-fire-station-redevelopment-plans
Don't recall any public comments about lack of social housing - unless you know different?


----------



## leanderman (Nov 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> It's always Lambeth's fault, isn't it. If they _had_ agreed this case, and there was no affordable housing included, they would have got it in the neck for that.



Exactly.

And they have to balance the interests of social housing, private housing, business space and leisure etc.

Issues all seen in the cases of the Canterbury Arms, Brixton Square lower floor and Piano House.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 11, 2013)

Fans of the Leander Road Grinch, who tried to sabotage our street party, will enjoy his latest broadside below, in objection to the idea of a play street.

(Only a small part of the road will be closed every fortnight for an hour or two, and access will be maintained from both ends)

_I don't think I've heard anything quite so ridiculous in all my life. You have a park with a large childrens play area not five minutes walk away.
With the current residents parking restrictions, weekends are the only time people have available for shopping, getting deliveries, receiving visitors or tradesmen without worrying about parking fines. Reducing this time even further by cutting off access to the road is totally unacceptable. You cannot seriously consider curtailing the freedom of movement of the general population because your children want to play in the middle of the road._


----------



## Onket (Nov 11, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Well if there were less than 10 units of accommodation that would be the case. With Toplin House (ex Refugee Council/Post Office, Ferndale Road) the council turned a good development down on precisely these grounds - evading affordable housing: http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MGGQ0RBOHV000
> Planning inspector disagreed though: http://www.out-law.com/en/articles/2013/august/inspector-approves-former-brixton-fire-station-redevelopment-plans
> Don't recall any public comments about lack of social housing - unless you know different?



Oh, I am sure there will have been some grumbles. Human nature.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Fans of the Leander Road Grinch, who tried to sabotage our street party, will enjoy his latest broadside below, in objection to the idea of a play street.
> 
> (Only a small part of the road will be closed every fortnight for an hour or two, and access will be maintained from both ends)
> 
> ...


He's right tho.


----------



## thatguyhex (Nov 11, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Great analysis. What a waste.


Seconded on both points. Thanks for the find, Crispy; me and t'other half have been wondering about the situation with that elegant yet shockingly neglected building for a long time.

The staircase in the SE corner is currently disguised as the tiny mobile phone shop next to the "Brixton Speaks" artwork. If you look inside, you can see the steps, hidden by a curtain.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 11, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Well if there were less than 10 units of accommodation that would be the case. With Toplin House (ex Refugee Council/Post Office, Ferndale Road) the council turned a good development down on precisely these grounds - evading affordable housing: http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MGGQ0RBOHV000
> Planning inspector disagreed though: http://www.out-law.com/en/articles/2013/august/inspector-approves-former-brixton-fire-station-redevelopment-plans
> Don't recall any public comments about lack of social housing - unless you know different?



This is one of the few ways that Councils can get affordable housing.

As Council planners argued that this plan did not follow local planning guidelines then they were doing there job.

Planning guidelines are agreed through consultation with local community. So planners were following policies consulted on. People should not need to comment on every application if issues on affordable housing are already agreed. 

Same goes for Iceland building. The fault of leaving it empty is the owners. Not the Council planners.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2013)

Went to the relaunch of the Prince of Wales tonight (or 'POW' as it seems to be called now). There was free drinks all night so I don't think I'm able to articulate my thoughts into a coherent review right now, but I did have a splendid evening.

*hic


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 12, 2013)

Here is a newsreel video of a 1950s dance between people of different ethnicities. Newsworthy in it's day.

http://www.britishpathe.com/video/lambeth-no-colour-bar-dance/query/harvey

Is this new, or is it just new to me?


----------



## se5 (Nov 12, 2013)

Our (well some of us) glorious MP Kate Hoey is on the Guardian website advocating road tax for cyclists http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2013/nov/12/kate-hoey-the-mp-who-thinks-cyclists-should-be-registered-and-pay-road-tax


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2013)

se5 said:


> Our (well some of us) glorious MP Kate Hoey is on the Guardian website advocating road tax for cyclists http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2013/nov/12/kate-hoey-the-mp-who-thinks-cyclists-should-be-registered-and-pay-road-tax


Can't bear that woman.


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2013)

Anyone got any suggestions of where I might be able to buy a toddler's swimming costume? I'm going to H&M but I get the feeling it might be out of season.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 12, 2013)

Surely Morleys?


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2013)

To clarify- I know it's out of season but am having difficulty finding a place that has them. Will have a look in Morleys, thanks.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 12, 2013)

Don't think Morleys have any kids clothes these days, let alone swimsuits.   TKMaxx? Mothercare?


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2013)

This is going to take the full hour, isn't it!

Any suggestion for lunch (dinner) while I'm asking?!


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> Anyone got any suggestions of where I might be able to buy a toddler's swimming costume? I'm going to H&M but I get the feeling it might be out of season.


There's a kid clothes shop on Station Road, in the row on the ground flor of the rec and just down from the halal butchers opposite where the blue roti caravan used to be, you could have your lunch from one of many places around there too.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2013)

Piece about Brixton's Makerhood here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/...al-businesses-communities-across-the-borough/


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> There's a kid clothes shop on Station Road, in the row on the ground flor of the rec and just down from the halal butchers opposite where the blue roti caravan used to be, you could have your lunch from one of many places around there too.



Bingo! Cheers.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> Bingo! Cheers.


What did you have for lunch then?


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2013)

Chicken wrap thingy from one of the places along Station Road. Spice Hut, is it? Can't remember. Not been there for 18 months or so, they have had a re-fit.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice piece of street art on electric lane featuring a pale horse......no pics sorry.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> Chicken wrap thingy from one of the places along Station Road. Spice Hut, is it? Can't remember. Not been there for 18 months or so, they have had a re-fit.


Any good?


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Nice piece of street art on electric lane featuring a pale horse......no pics sorry.


I think you'll find colacubes  is not so impressed.


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Any good?


 
Not really. I've had really nice food from in there before, but there was a fairly understandable menu and it was less kebab-shopy. Lots of burgers on the menu, less indian food (although there was some in the display cabinets & I had no idea what it was).


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 12, 2013)

editor said:


> I think you'll find colacubes  is not so impressed.


 ...... why might that be ?


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> ...... why might that be ?


It's not for me to say, but do a bit seachin' and all will be revealed.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 12, 2013)

editor said:


> It's not for me to say, but do a bit seachin' and all will be revealed.


I did and it wasn't ..... Maybe colacubes will see that tag and put me in the picture.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 12, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I did and it wasn't ..... Maybe colacubes will see that tag and put me in the picture.



There's a load of reasons I hate it. 1 is that the imagery is from a conspiracy theory book with anti Semetic connotations. Another is that I think it's really ugly (which is of course subjective). Another is the spelling mistake. Another is that by painting that wall black it becomes more dangerous for cars and peds at night as the white wall created extra light for car headlights on a quite narrow dangerous bit if road. I could go on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2013)

se5 said:


> Our (well some of us) glorious MP Kate Hoey is on the Guardian website advocating road tax for cyclists http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2013/nov/12/kate-hoey-the-mp-who-thinks-cyclists-should-be-registered-and-pay-road-tax


Stupid twat


----------



## CH1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> This is one of the few ways that Councils can get affordable housing. As Council planners argued that this plan did not follow local planning guidelines then they were doing there job. Planning guidelines are agreed through consultation with local community. So planners were following policies consulted on. People should not need to comment on every application if issues on affordable housing are already agreed. Same goes for Iceland building. The fault of leaving it empty is the owners. Not the Council planners.


I agree in principle - but there also a quality/space issue here. Maybe we need a sort of Parker-Morris agreed standard for new build. Then it would not be a case of developers trying to either build units which were too spacious to avoid social housing obligations, or packing in too many small units to maximise profit.


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2013)

colacubes said:


> There's a load of reasons I hate it. 1 is that the imagery is from a conspiracy theory book with anti Semetic connotations. Another is that I think it's really ugly (which is of course subjective). Another is the spelling mistake. Another is that by painting that wall black it becomes more dangerous for cars and peds at night as the white wall created extra light for car headlights on a quite narrow dangerous bit if road. I could go on.



Are there any photos?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 12, 2013)

Interestingly, a 12x1-bed scheme was approved in 2004, but never implemented. That permission has lapsed now, however. Having looked at the layout for the 9 unit scheme, that 12 unit scheme must have been really pokey.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 12, 2013)

colacubes said:


> There's a load of reasons I hate it. 1 is that the imagery is from a conspiracy theory book with anti Semetic connotations. Another is that I think it's really ugly (which is of course subjective). Another is the spelling mistake. Another is that by painting that wall black it becomes more dangerous for cars and peds at night as the white wall created extra light for car headlights on a quite narrow dangerous bit if road. I could go on.


Thanks, at least you're not saying its vandalism especially considering what is going on on the other side further down towards Atlantic Road. Point number 1 is interesting because the imagery comes originally from the book of revelations in the old testament, which would be an odd place to find anti semitism, although I know it better because of the Johnny Cash connection. What is this conspiracy theory book you have read called ? Also apologies but I couldn't find your previous comments on the painting, when did it appear because I was up there last Friday and can't believe I didn't see it then.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 12, 2013)

CH1 said:


> I agree in principle - but there also a quality/space issue here. Maybe we need a sort of Parker-Morris agreed standard for new build. Then it would not be a case of developers trying to either build units which were too spacious to avoid social housing obligations, or packing in too many small units to maximise profit.


 
There's Mayor of London standards for space, sadly they only apply to social housing and not private developments.

I live in a one bedroom shared ownership flat on a mixed new development; my place is 6.5 sq metres bigger than the one bedders in the private block next door; which are on the market for 20k more.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> Are there any photos?



Here you go:


----------



## colacubes (Nov 12, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Thanks, at least you're not saying its vandalism especially considering what is going on on the other side further down towards Atlantic Road. Point number 1 is interesting because the imagery comes originally from the book of revelations in the old testament, which would be an odd place to find anti semitism, although I know it better because of the Johnny Cash connection. What is this conspiracy theory book you have read called ? Also apologies but I couldn't find your previous comments on the painting, when did it appear because I was up there last Friday and can't believe I didn't see it then.



I was bitching about it on Facebook rather than here so no reason you would have seen my comments. I purposely didn't moan about it on here so thanks editor 

I didn't read the conspiracy theory book but a former poster from here did. Will get back to you. It went up late on Fri night afaik from when it was spotted on Saturday.


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Here you go:



Agree that it looks shit.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 12, 2013)

colacubes said:


> I was bitching about it on Facebook rather than here so no reason you would have seen my comments. I purposely didn't moan about it on here so thanks editor
> 
> I didn't read the conspiracy theory book but a former poster from here did. Will get back to you. It went up late on Fri night afaik from when it was spotted on Saturday.



Thanks, I still like it tho', not least because it reminds me of good times in Bradys, which sometimes reminded me of a saloon in the wild west and never more than when there was country music on, but also becuse of its symbolic resonance with the social Armigiddon taking place in Brixton (probably unintentional) At least the haters can relax in the knowledge it more than likely wont be permanent but I will enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 12, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Thanks, I still like it tho', not least because it reminds me of good times in Bradys, which sometimes reminded me of a saloon in the wild west and never more than when there was country music on, but also becuse of its symbolic resonance with the social Armigiddon taking place in Brixton (probably unintentional) At least the haters can relax in the knowledge it more than likely wont be permanent but I will enjoy it while it lasts.



These things are totally subjective innit  I like a lot of street art but this isn't to my personal tastes. And the spelling mistake makes me unnecessarily irritated


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> Anyone got any suggestions of where I might be able to buy a toddler's swimming costume? I'm going to H&M but I get the feeling it might be out of season.



Have u checked Argos?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 12, 2013)

REVELATON - could be a marathon preaching and prophecy session?


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Have u checked Argos?



I didn't. But I got one at the shop cuppa tee suggested.

www.bambinos-online.com


----------



## T & P (Nov 12, 2013)

Surely toddlers can go commando?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 12, 2013)

T & P said:


> Surely toddlers can go commando?


PEDO


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2013)

T & P said:


> Surely toddlers can go commando?



On holiday, probably, but almost certainly not in a public swimming pool.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 12, 2013)

T & P said:


> Surely toddlers can go commando?


The rule (at least at the Rec) is that they should be wearing a waterproof nappy or a swimsuit of some kind.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 12, 2013)

T & P said:


> Surely toddlers can go commando?



Poo in the pool - Not good. I've witnessed the lifeguard at Latchmere, swimming up and down with a net to fish out the random poo.


----------



## T & P (Nov 12, 2013)

Tbf I agree with that.. In the grown-up pools at least.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2013)

Had a drink in the Trinity today. It truly  is a Brixton pub like no other.


----------



## gabi (Nov 13, 2013)

I love the trinity. Second best pub in brixton behind the crown and anchor. It's perfect in winter particularly.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 13, 2013)

The Trin?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 13, 2013)

Onket said:


> Agree that it looks shit.



It looks like a happy dead cat with rat like features. The BB in the triangle


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 13, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Poo in the pool - Not good. I've witnessed the lifeguard at Latchmere, swimming up and down with a net to fish out the random poo.


You never saw that side of lifeguarding on Baywatch.


----------



## Onket (Nov 13, 2013)

editogopost: 12699359 said:
			
		

> Had a drink in the Trinity today. It truly  is a Brixton pub like no other.





gabi said:


> I love the trinity. Second best pub in brixton behind the crown and anchor. It's perfect in winter particularly.



I only ever go in the day, got to say I do like it.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 13, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> There's a kid clothes shop on Station Road, in the row on the ground flor of the rec and just down from the halal butchers opposite where the blue roti caravan used to be, you could have your lunch from one of many places around there too.


I didn't realise until recently that there are actually loads of cafes on Brixton Station Rd, on the railway line side. I've never tried any of them. Ms T was recommending one of them, I forget which. What are the rest like?


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2013)

Perhaps Trinity regulars could help identify this weird creature that was climbing the toilet wall. It was about an inch and a half long and weird enough for me to take a photo of it it. I looked away for a second and then - du du du duuu - it was gone, just like in a scene from a horror movie. 

I had a good check to make sure it hadn't decided to nest in my barnet but it was nowhere to be found. But what the hell was it?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 13, 2013)

Isn't that the lesser-spotted dread-burrower?  I believe they build their nests deep in the locks of long-cultivated dreadlocks and can very occasionally be spotted coming up for air - unusual at this time of year though when they begin their long winter hybernation before mating season in spring.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2013)

Why you... I oughta.....


----------



## teuchter (Nov 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Isn't that the lesser-spotted dread-burrower?  I believe they build their nests deep in the locks of long-cultivated dreadlocks and can very occasionally be spotted coming up for air - unusual at this time of year though when they being their long winter hybernation before mating season in spring.


Uually only sighted in the SOAS student bar.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2013)

editor said:


> Had a drink in the Trinity today. It truly  is a Brixton pub like no other.


 Always thought that you thought it was a bit bland and Claphamish?

We were there on a drag-meet this Saturday. Lovely place and staff, got to say that it seems to have gotten even more white/middle-class than before. Still a nice pub mind you, but still felt like it we were someplace else.


----------



## thatguyhex (Nov 13, 2013)

Anyone know what's up with The Breadroom in Market Row? It doesn't seem to have been open for ages.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Always thought that you thought it was a bit bland and Claphamish?
> 
> We were there on a drag-meet this Saturday. Lovely place and staff, got to say that it seems to have gotten even more white/middle-class than before. Still a nice pub mind you, but still felt like it we were someplace else.


It's never really been my kind of pub, but I arranged to meet a friend there last night to see if it had changed at all. And, as you say, it appears to have gone even whiter. 100% white in fact, which felt a little strange for a Brixton pub.

The staff were friendly though, although the drunk old guys who always seem to be at the bar were annoyingly shouty. I wouldn't say it's Claphamish so much as Home Counties.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2013)

editor said:


> It's never really been my kind of pub, but I arranged to meet a friend there last night to see if it had changed at all. And, as you say, it appears to have gone even whiter. 100% white in fact, which felt a little strange for a Brixton pub.
> 
> The staff were friendly though, although the drunk old guys who always seem to be at the bar were annoyingly shouty.


I think it was quimmy who said on Saturday that during the riots it had to bar all the doors and windows cuz it was known to be quite the _no blacks no dogs no Irish_ kinda place. Not saying it's like that at all today, but IME it's always been a bit of an outlier on the Brixton scene.


----------



## Onket (Nov 13, 2013)

The staff are always nice and Becky is great. Used to go there all the time when they did 2 burgers off the menu for a tenner and had the bandit (then replaced by the quiz machine). Used to love a pint of Youngs Special in there.

No deal on the burger menu and no machines, plus attempting to eat & drink a bit healthier means I rarely go these days but we (me & Brixton Hatter) did start the pre Dulwich Hamlet pub-crawl there towards the end of the summer.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 13, 2013)

The Trinity is great if you've got little kids in tow. When my brother & sister have been down to visit, with the niece or nephews, I always take them there for lunch. Might not be a very "Brixton" pub, but it's very family friendly.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2013)

I'll give'm that alright.


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2013)

editor said:


> Perhaps Trinity regulars could help identify this weird creature that was climbing the toilet wall. It was about an inch and a half long and weird enough for me to take a photo of it it. I looked away for a second and then - du du du duuu - it was gone, just like in a scene from a horror movie.
> 
> I had a good check to make sure it hadn't decided to nest in my barnet but it was nowhere to be found. But what the hell was it?
> 
> View attachment 43366


I think it's a damsel fly. There are loads in my shed- trying to find warmth.

E2a ordinary garden fly, eat aphids, get eaten by birds, odd looking but don't bite, burrow or anything else freaky.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Nov 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I think it was quimmy who said on Saturday that during the riots it had to bar all the doors and windows cuz it was known to be quite the _no blacks no dogs no Irish_ kinda place. Not saying it's like that at all today, but IME it's always been a bit of an outlier on the Brixton scene.


 
Sounds like maybe back then it used to be like Brixton's version of that pub on Cleaver Square where posh old gents in brass buttoned blazers drink?
Almost (like the famous 'School of English') an actual bit of 'South Chelsea'.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2013)

A Brixton Night Market is set to come to Windrush Square on Friday 6th & Saturday 7th December

I think we had this last year, didn't we?


----------



## Onket (Nov 13, 2013)

Looking forward to a planned trip to El Rancho tomorrow.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 13, 2013)

editor said:


> A Brixton Night Market is set to come to Windrush Square on Friday 6th & Saturday 7th December
> 
> I think we had this last year, didn't we?


 
I don't think it ever happened, did it?  And wasn't the farmer's market supposed to be moving there anyway?  What happened to that plan?


----------



## Rushy (Nov 13, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I don't think it ever happened, did it?  And wasn't the farmer's market supposed to be moving there anyway?  What happened to that plan?


Sundowner? Or something like that...


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Sundowner? Or something like that...


That's it - Sundowner. It was listed as starting at 5pm on the 2nd Dec in 2011 at least. Did it happen?
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/ai1ec_ev...ht-switch-on-at-windrush-square/?instance_id=


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 13, 2013)

editor said:


> That's it - Sundowner. It was listed as starting at 5pm on the 2nd Dec in 2011 at least. Did it happen?
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/ai1ec_ev...ht-switch-on-at-windrush-square/?instance_id=



It was going to happen, then switched dates at the last minute iirc.. but I think it didn't happen in the end?  In fact I think it pissed down on the day it was supposed to happen as I had planned to go.  I could have remembered this all wrong though.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 13, 2013)

editor said:


> Perhaps Trinity regulars could help identify this weird creature that was climbing the toilet wall. It was about an inch and a half long and weird enough for me to take a photo of it it. I looked away for a second and then - du du du duuu - it was gone, just like in a scene from a horror movie.
> 
> I had a good check to make sure it hadn't decided to nest in my barnet but it was nowhere to be found. But what the hell was it?
> 
> View attachment 43366


_pH_   ,  pennimania   ?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 14, 2013)

ritzy cinema tonight







cute i spose, but i preferred 'margaret thatchers dead lol'


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> ritzy cinema tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crap film title, not snappy enough.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 15, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> ritzy cinema tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 15, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I think it was quimmy who said on Saturday that during the riots it had to bar all the doors and windows cuz it was known to be quite the _no blacks no dogs no Irish_ kinda place. Not saying it's like that at all today, but IME it's always been a bit of an outlier on the Brixton scene.



Not me.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2013)

she said yes


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 15, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> she said yes


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 15, 2013)

New poster for the Barrier Block Soup Kitchen.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 15, 2013)

I see they are trying to raise money for a soup van. It's not doing very well though.    Maybe it could be promoted by popular tweeters blog owners etc.  There are only 10 days left. 

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/homeless-hot-spot-van


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2013)

Hopefully our next round of Brixton Buzz Beers (which look like finally being sorted after a frustrating tax snag) will be available soon and should raise a far bigger amount of cash. It's unfortunate that so few Brixton businesses aren't supporting this. Shameful, in fact, IMO.


Gramsci said:


> New poster for the Barrier Block Soup Kitchen.


We've been asked to add the Brixton Buzz logo to that which is a bit of a honour as far as I'm concerned. It's a wonderful project.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 15, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> ritzy cinema tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's like a multi storey carpark, wrong on so many levels.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 15, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I see they are trying to raise money for a soup van. It's not doing very well though.    Maybe it could be promoted by popular tweeters blog owners etc.  There are only 10 days left.
> 
> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/homeless-hot-spot-van



What's the definition of a popular tweeter?

How many followers do you need?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Hopefully our next round of Brixton Buzz Beers (which look like finally being sorted after a frustrating tax snag) will be available soon and should raise a far bigger amount of cash. It's unfortunate that so few Brixton businesses aren't supporting this. Shameful, in fact, IMO.


 
HOw many have taken it up?


----------



## Onket (Nov 15, 2013)

editor, when/where are the beers going to be available?


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2013)

Onket said:


> editor, when/where are the beers going to be available?


Hopefully we'll be getting the next batch out within three weeks. It's been a real pain in the arse. The Beer Lab had immense difficulty organising their affairs with the tax people and there was a painful stalemate going on. Thankfully, that seems to be in the process of being resolved. 

The Brixton Beer Co had initially offered to help us with production so we asked them for help, but it turned out that they were too busy. 

Given that we're starting small (and we'll have to manually lug the bottles around town ourselves) we're going with a limited number of local suppliers for the next batch, but if all goes well, we'll ramp up production substantially and get more stockists - and hopefully raise a ton of cash for the Soup Kitchen and other local causes.

I have to say that I *loved* the Coldharbour Courage beer and are quite craving more!


----------



## Onket (Nov 15, 2013)

I might be able to spare the odd (daytime) hour if you need boxes lugged or a trolley pushed or something.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Hopefully we'll be getting the next batch out within three weeks. It's been a real pain in the arse. The Beer Lab had immense difficulty organising their affairs with the tax people and there was a painful stalemate going on. Thankfully, that seems to be in the process of being resolved.
> 
> The Brixton Beer Co had initially offered to help us with production so we asked them for help, but it turned out that they were too busy.
> 
> ...


 it's a good thing it's all moving forwards because it would be a dreadful admission that you couldn't organise a piss-up despite having a brewery


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> it's a good thing it's all moving forwards because it would be a dreadful admission that you couldn't organise a piss-up despite having a brewery


Hey, it's not been us with the problems here!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Hey, it's not been us with the problems here!


 ... or not being allowed to organise a piss-up in a brewery


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Not me.


Maybe colacubes then.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> ... or not being allowed to organise a piss-up in a brewery


It was The Man preventing the aforementioned brewery-based piss up.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 15, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Maybe colacubes then.



Don't think it was me, although I have heard that before.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2013)

Well I'm damned sure someone told me at the dragmeet!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 15, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Well I'm damned sure someone told me at the dragmeet!



We were all drunk.  It could have been any or none of us


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2013)

colacubes said:


> We were all drunk.  It could have been any or none of us


It was slightly before the massive drunkenness IIRC. Otherwise I don't think I'd remember it.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 15, 2013)

leanderman said:


> What's the definition of a popular tweeter?
> 
> How many followers do you need?



3.


----------



## Winot (Nov 15, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I see they are trying to raise money for a soup van. It's not doing very well though.    Maybe it could be promoted by popular tweeters blog owners etc.  There are only 10 days left.
> 
> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/homeless-hot-spot-van


 
Are donations gift aid-able do you know?  Looks like a worthy cause but I don't see much point donating to anything that's not as it's free money from the govt.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 15, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> 3.


Just 2 more and you're there!


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2013)

The heartwarming tale of the returned lost trumpet


----------



## Onket (Nov 15, 2013)

Superb.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 15, 2013)

I see we have got a bit more like Balham with the installation of countdown timers on the pedestrian crossings 
at the big junction near the police station/barnados


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/the-heartwarming-tale-of-the-returned-lost-trumpet/

heartwarming indeed, there aren't many tales where this might mean something good:

"I received a phone call from an unknown number, and voice in a strong Portuguese accent said something like, “I have the horn”…"


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/the-heartwarming-tale-of-the-returned-lost-trumpet/
> 
> heartwarming indeed, there aren't many tales where this might mean something good:
> 
> "I received a phone call from an unknown number, and voice in a strong Portuguese accent said something like, “I have the horn”…"


It sounds like an essential component of a good tale to me...


----------



## Winot (Nov 15, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I see we have got a bit more like Balham with the installation of countdown timers on the pedestrian crossings
> at the big junction near the police station/barnados


 
TFL are installing them bit by bit all over London.  They are a good idea imo.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2013)

*Here's one for the d'n'b fans:*
Brixton Buzz TV presents an exclusive interview with Andy C at Ram Record’s all-nighter at O2 Academy Brixton


----------



## leanderman (Nov 15, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I see we have got a bit more like Balham with the installation of countdown timers on the pedestrian crossings
> at the big junction near the police station/barnados



Not sure this is a gentrification issue!


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 15, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Not sure this is a gentrification issue!


Me neither ..... I could have said Malaga instead of Balham, but Balham is the only place I've seen them in South London


----------



## leanderman (Nov 15, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Me neither ..... I could have said Malaga instead of Balham, but Balham is the only place I've seen them in South London



I prefer the Malaga comparison, especially having checked next week's forecast (cold).


----------



## thatguyhex (Nov 15, 2013)

This blackboard was briefly stood outside Bradys this afternoon. I suspect the builders found it inside and were disposing of it.



The last person seems to have gotten the wrong idea about what the board was for and left a rather sad message


----------



## leanderman (Nov 15, 2013)

thatguyhex said:


> This blackboard was briefly stood outside Bradys this afternoon. I suspect the builders found it inside and were disposing of it.
> 
> View attachment 43475
> 
> The last person seems to have gotten the wrong idea about what the board was for and left a rather sad message



Fish and chips gets my vote.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Me neither ..... I could have said Malaga instead of Balham, but Balham is the only place I've seen them in South London



they have them in Tulse Hill!


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 15, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> they have them in Tulse Hill!


Thanks, I will come and check them out one day.....


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Hopefully our next round of Brixton Buzz Beers (which look like finally being sorted after a frustrating tax snag) will be available soon and should raise a far bigger amount of cash. It's unfortunate that so few Brixton businesses aren't supporting this. Shameful, in fact, IMO.



Greggs give the soup kitchen what they do not sell. Unlike Tescos who ,as has been pointed out here, chuck there stuff away.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Thanks, I will come and check them out one day.....



ooh.. do let us know - we'll get a street party going for you.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 15, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> ooh.. do let us know - we'll get a street party going for you.


Should I do it via the Tulse Hill thread or should I start a new one ?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Should I do it via the Tulse Hill thread or should I start a new one ?



erm.. maybe a Tulse Hill/West Norwood/cuppa tea streetparty chitter chatter & gossip thread would be appropriate?


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 15, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> erm.. maybe a Tulse Hill/West Norwood/cuppa tea streetparty chitter chatter & gossip thread would be appropriate?



Thanks again  Don't want to appear ungrateful but I'll probably leave it until next spring/summer when it's a bit warmer, however that will give you plenty of time to stockpile booze and find someone to curate the barbecue. I am looking forward to it already


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 15, 2013)

curate the barbecue.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 15, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Me neither ..... I could have said Malaga instead of Balham, but Balham is the only place I've seen them in South London


Tooting too!!!!


----------



## Smick (Nov 15, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> they have them in Tulse Hill!


My wee daughter loves it. It's probably a distraction for her crossing the road.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 16, 2013)

It's all about giving pedestrians even less time to cross the road.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2013)

It was ruddy busy in the Albert last night. Great crowd for dancing too, although some were rather touchy. I was playing a funk/soul set to an enthusiastic load of people in front of the decks when the CD decks fucked up. I had to quickly grab the nearest vinyl record to keep the party going, and first to hand was Iggy Pop 'Lust For Life', which I thought wasn't a bad choice. 

Cue: about 15 of the people who had been dancing immediately putting on their jackets and _leaving_. Within 30 seconds of the song starting! Now, that's hardcore!

Luckily, I got a fresh crowd dancing soon after with a bit of ska and d'n'b. Phew!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 16, 2013)

editor said:


> It was ruddy busy in the Albert last night. Great crowd for dancing too, although some were rather touchy. I was playing a funk/soul set to an enthusiastic load of people in front of the decks when the CD decks fucked up. I had to quickly grab the nearest vinyl record to keep the party going, and first to hand was Iggy Pop 'Lust For Life', which I thought wasn't a bad choice.
> 
> Cue: about 15 of the people who had been dancing immediately putting on their jackets and _leaving_. Within 30 seconds of the song starting! Now, that's hardcore!
> 
> Luckily, I got a fresh crowd dancing soon after with a bit of ska and d'n'b. Phew!


BF got in about 4am, spoke very highly of the DJ skills of the man with the dreadlocks at The Albert.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> BF got in about 4am, spoke very highly of the DJ skills of the man with the dreadlocks at The Albert.


Aw, how kind! Thanks for mentioning that.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2013)

Maybe you can spot him in the photos from the night?!

















http://www.urban75.org/offline/brixton-nov-2013-dj-night.html


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 16, 2013)

editor said:


> It was ruddy busy in the Albert last night. Great crowd for dancing too, although some were rather touchy. I was playing a funk/soul set to an enthusiastic load of people in front of the decks when the CD decks fucked up. I had to quickly grab the nearest vinyl record to keep the party going, and first to hand was Iggy Pop 'Lust For Life', which I thought wasn't a bad choice.
> 
> Cue: about 15 of the people who had been dancing immediately putting on their jackets and _leaving_. Within 30 seconds of the song starting! Now, that's hardcore!
> 
> Luckily, I got a fresh crowd dancing soon after with a bit of ska and d'n'b. Phew!



Tbf you would find alternative venues up north in the eighties where iggy pop would rub shoulders with james brown or even afrika bambaata without a mass exodus of one camp or another.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Tbf you would find alternative venues up north in the eighties where iggy pop would rub shoulders with james brown or even afrika bambaata without a mass exodus of one camp or another.


The Albert is normally like that too - in fact I love the fact that the crowd is happy to go along with whatever gets played, no matter how odd or genre-leaping - but this lot were exceptionally pernickety.

Still the dancing regulars at the end had no problem with me jumping from Shy FX to Barry Manilow to Nina Simone. And Mrs Mills at the end, natch


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 16, 2013)

editor said:


> The Albert is normally like that too - in fact I love the fact that the crowd is happy to go along with whatever gets played, no matter how odd or genre-leaping - but this lot were exceptionally pernickety.
> 
> Still the dancing regulars at the end had no problem with me jumping from Shy FX to Barry Manilow to Nina Simone. And Mrs Mills at the end, natch


In my currently sober state of mind I think Barry manilow might be a step too far but I'm sure that use of alcohol over a few hours would kill the pain


----------



## Sirena (Nov 16, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> In my currently sober state of mind I think Barry manilow might be a step too far



There's a sort of occult law which says that when a thing goes off the top of the ultra-naff screen, it comes back into the bottom of the infra-cool screen.  Bob Monkhouse proves that....


----------



## thatguyhex (Nov 16, 2013)

Powercut on Coldharbour Lane! Albert/414 block and side. Opposite seems unaffected.

Edit: just spoke to the leccy people, they're aware of the problem and an engineer will be sent out. Due to "the health and safety" it could take a while to check and might be off for three hours... but they're going to try a "remote reset" first which could sort it.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 16, 2013)

Sirena said:


> There's a sort of occult law which says that when a thing goes off the top of the ultra-naff screen, it comes back into the bottom of the infra-cool screen.  Bob Monkhouse proves that....


Now i have a vision of Jimmy Tarbuck in long robes burning black candles at an altar while a skyclad Faith Brown dances under the full moon.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 16, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Now i have a vision of Jimmy Tarbuck in long robes burning black candles at an altar while a skyclad Faith Brown dances under the full moon.


"...you're lying in a heap at the bottom of the staircase
blood, bones, powder, that sort of thing
and you're wondering, how did i get here?
and then you look up and you see
it's a man in a cowl, it's a man in a cowl
he opens his face to you
it's jimmy [tarbuck]
he is saying, "kiss the ring! kiss the ring!"
and he says, "yes, there is a santa claus
and anybody who blasphemes against santa or any of his helpers
shall die"
what do you do?..."
Fatima Mansions - The Day I Lost Everything


----------



## Belushi (Nov 16, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> In my currently sober state of mind I think Barry manilow might be a step too far but I'm sure that use of alcohol over a few hours would kill the pain


 
I saw Manilow in concert a couple of years ago, it was fucking awesome. I squealed like a schoolgirl when he went on to the first few bars of Mandy


----------



## Sirena (Nov 16, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Now i have a vision of Jimmy Tarbuck in long robes burning black candles at an altar while a skyclad Faith Brown dances under the full moon.


There's another occult law about Jimmy Tarbuck never being cool but my oaths prevent me.....


----------



## Sirena (Nov 16, 2013)

thatguyhex said:


> Powercut on Coldharbour Lane! Albert/414 block and side. Opposite seems unaffected.
> 
> Due to "the health and safety" it could take a while to check ... but they're going to try a "remote reset" first which could sort it.



Are they going to send in one of those little tractor robots while everyone cowers behind sandbags?


----------



## thatguyhex (Nov 16, 2013)

It's not even our side of the street, it seems to be just this building. How annoying. Now settling in to read a book by candle light.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> In my currently sober state of mind I think Barry manilow might be a step too far but I'm sure that use of alcohol over a few hours would kill the pain


The Copacabana extended mix is an absolute killer of a song. It usually manages to tempt even the staunchest of Barry refuseniks.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 16, 2013)

editor said:


> The Copacabana extended mix is an absolute killer of a song. It usually manages to tempt even the staunchest of Barry refuseniks.


I had a listen and sorry to say I remain in the anti-camp, but at least on the plus side the fact it's extended would mean one wouldn't have to rush ones drink before heading for the exit


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I had a listen and sorry to say I remain in the anti-camp, but at least on the plus side the fact it's extended would mean one wouldn't have to rush ones drink before heading for the exit


Try it after five pints where there's a packed dance floor in front of you. Only then can Barry really talk to you.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Try it after five pints where there's a packed dance floor in front of you. Only then can Barry really talk to you.



Amen


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2013)

Sure. Just park where you like.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Try it after five pints where there's a packed dance floor in front of you. Only then can Barry really talk to you.





colacubes said:


> Amen


Thnk you, I am beginning to see the light


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Try it after five pints where there's a packed dance floor in front of you. Only then can Barry really talk to you.


Pints of beer or spirits?


----------



## Sirena (Nov 17, 2013)

If anyone's on Facebook, there's a page called 'I'm From SW London' which has got something like 4500 members and is often quite interesting from the point of view of SW London history (especially personal photos).  It's mostly Tooting/Balham/Earlsfield/Wandsworth but Brixton does get regular mentions.  It's got a lot of 'friends reunited' flavour about it for people born and brought up in SW.

I was involved in a discussion about the brown dog of Battersea (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brown_Dog_affair) and how the original dog statue was pulled down in 1910 and supposedly destroyed by the Council and there was this old lady who said she had seen it when she was growing up before the War, buried in some shrubbery in the Park.  So it hadn't been melted down at all.  There's occasionally interesting stuff like that....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 17, 2013)

I like that new (ish) Rebel Soul shop on Brixton Station Road. As well as the hats and stuff they have an amazing selection of bongs and Rizlas. It's been a while since there was a head shop in Brixton!







They are on Twitter and Facebook https://twitter.com/RSBrixton https://www.facebook.com/rebelsoul.brixton


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2013)

In case anyone missed the thread: How about a hot dog and chips for £11.50 in a trendy new 'pop up' diner in Market Row? http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/pop-up-hot-dogs-brixton-market-row.317359/


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 17, 2013)

Yet people look down on my Pop-Up Red Stripe and Chicken diner, moving along Stockwell Road most weekends?


----------



## Effrasurfer (Nov 17, 2013)

Ran into Etta in the market earlier, she asked if I like jazz and said she's in the kitchen upstairs at the 414 these Sunday afternoons.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2013)

Just wondered (sorry asked on TH thread too but not everyone might look there) Does anyone know of any pubs/restaurants opening on Christmas Day and serving food within walking distance to Tulse Hill station (last year the Railway wasn't open)?  We can walk a fair way, or cycle if not too much booze is consumed.  We'll have 2 v. young kids with us though - so not too far.. Brixton/Dulwich/Streatham.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2013)

The 414 was really fantastic tonight for the live jazz/funk night. The musicianship was simply incredible - ridiculously good for such a small venue - and all for free!

Great to see the place so busy too. Really special night.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 18, 2013)

This is probably well known to local historians and culture vultures but heres an interesting piece about Stockwell Road
http://www.anorak.co.uk/375740/keyposts/blow-up-when-the-swinging-sixties-came-to-stockwell.html/


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2013)

Another cyclist dies after a collision with a lorry, this time in Camberwell. This growing death toll is awful.






http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...sh-with-lorry-at-camberwell-road-8947110.html


----------



## colacubes (Nov 18, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Just wondered (sorry asked on TH thread too but not everyone might look there) Does anyone know of any pubs/restaurants opening on Christmas Day and serving food within walking distance to Tulse Hill station (last year the Railway wasn't open)?  We can walk a fair way, or cycle if not too much booze is consumed.  We'll have 2 v. young kids with us though - so not too far.. Brixton/Dulwich/Streatham.



I think someone mentioned to me that The Rosendale is open.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks like Brewdog - you know the laddy, sexist bunch that have appropriated punk to shift their nice little earner - are sniffing around Brixton again. 

Background: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...sing-rebel-language-to-sell-its-stuff.310336/


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Brewdog are sniffing around Brixton


I see their van from time to time by the Crown and Anchor, any ideas where they are sniffing specifically ?


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I see their van from time to time by the Crown and Anchor, any ideas where they are sniffing specifically ?


Not yet, but I reckon it's only a matter of time before their laughable claims at being some sort of 'punk' concern take hold in Brixton.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Not yet, but I reckon it's only a matter of time before their laughable claims at being some sort of 'punk' concern take hold in Brixton.


They certainly look more Plastic Bertrand than Discharge.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 18, 2013)

A very worthwhile fundraising effort by Brixton Soup Kitchen

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/homeless-hot-spot-van


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> A very worthwhile fundraising effort by Brixton Soup Kitchen
> 
> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/homeless-hot-spot-van


It's a great idea but I think it needed better preparation because this one looks unlikely to reach its target. I'm going to chat to him and see if we can maybe sort out some profile-raising, fund raising gigs.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 18, 2013)

editor said:


> It's a great idea but I think it needed better preparation because this one looks unlikely to reach its target. I'm going to chat to him and see if we can maybe sort out some profile-raising, fund raising gigs.


That sounds great and I would be very happy to help if need be. It needs supporting!

ETA: Do you know if they've tried applying for any grants, etc?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 18, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> That sounds great and *I would be very happy to help if need be*. It needs supporting!
> 
> ETA: Do you know if they've tried applying for any grants, etc?



Likewise. I can't help financially but have time, energy and enthusiasm to offer.


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 18, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Likewise. I can't help financially but have time, energy and enthusiasm to offer.


But wasn't it you that started that slacker thread?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 18, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> But wasn't it you that started that slacker thread?





Yeah that was me


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 18, 2013)

colacubes said:


> I think someone mentioned to me that The Rosendale is open.



£70 per head... £35 for kids!  

I think I might cook something at home after all.. 

we wanted to go swimming in the morning so I didn't want to cook in the afternoon 'cos there wouldn't be much time and we also have a teeny tiny rubbish cooker.  Tried the Lebanese place in Streatham but they're closed.  Don't really want curry.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 18, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> £70 per head... £35 for kids!
> 
> I think I might cook something at home after all..
> 
> we wanted to go swimming in the morning so I didn't want to cook in the afternoon 'cos there wouldn't be much time and we also have a teeny tiny rubbish cooker.  Tried the Lebanese place in Streatham but they're closed.  Don't really want curry.



Yowser


----------



## Smick (Nov 18, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> £70 per head... £35 for kids!
> 
> I think I might cook something at home after all..
> 
> we wanted to go swimming in the morning so I didn't want to cook in the afternoon 'cos there wouldn't be much time and we also have a teeny tiny rubbish cooker.  Tried the Lebanese place in Streatham but they're closed.  Don't really want curry.


 
This will be my first Christmas in England and I've always been curious by Eastenders and Coronation Street where the pubs are open on Christmas day. Food aside, do people go to the pub round this way?

I'm going to do the Parkrun at 9 and then I'll hit the drink. I might even bring a hip flask to the Parkrun.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 18, 2013)

Smick said:


> This will be my first Christmas in England and I've always been curious by Eastenders and Coronation Street where the pubs are open on Christmas day. Food aside, do people go to the pub round this way?
> 
> I'm going to do the Parkrun at 9 and then I'll hit the drink. I might even bring a hip flask to the Parkrun.



is there a parkrun on Christmas Day?  I started running again this week - got a stitch by the end of the street and had to walk back.  I was always a shit runner - but that might be a nice little goal.

I don't know about the pubs round here - I get the impression it's just the odd really expensive foody pubs.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2013)

The 414 is open Christmas Eve. Not sure what places are open on Christmas Day this year.

Last year Kaff, Railway Tulse Hill, Marquis and the Hand were open, and the Trinity was open from 12-3pm in 2011.

2012: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...hristmas-day-boxing-day-new-years-day.302722/


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 18, 2013)

The Trin?


----------



## Smick (Nov 18, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> is there a parkrun on Christmas Day?  I started running again this week - got a stitch by the end of the street and had to walk back.  I was always a shit runner - but that might be a nice little goal.
> 
> I don't know about the pubs round here - I get the impression it's just the odd really expensive foody pubs.


 
Apparently they do Parkrun every Christmas day. Looking at the website there were about 50 running. The race director was trying to get volunteers at Saturday's run.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Railway Tulse Hill,
> 
> 2012: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...hristmas-day-boxing-day-new-years-day.302722/



oh right.. I was really sure that The Railway was closed... but actually thinking about it I might have been thinking about Boxing Day.  Because that would be perfect.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 18, 2013)

oh god.. I'm such a moron.. just looked at your link and it was me that reported it was open... but I also reported about there being nothing on their website about Boxing Day... so I guess I must have been wanting to go for Boxing day last year and totally misrembered the whole thing.  Hurrah!  I'll go check it out now.


oh FFS.. looks like it's closed Christmas Day this year but open Boxing Day.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 18, 2013)

Smick said:


> Apparently they do Parkrun every Christmas day. Looking at the website there were about 50 running. The race director was trying to get volunteers at Saturday's run.



I ran the course the last two years. 

Takes the edge off the excess of the rest of the day.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 18, 2013)

And I always have a glass before the race - and several thousand after.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 18, 2013)

Some kind of fitful activity in Morgan Berry on Brixton Hill, seven years after it closed


----------



## simonSW2 (Nov 18, 2013)

Mini waitrose?


----------



## leanderman (Nov 18, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Mini waitrose?



My money is on a ... convenience store


----------



## se5 (Nov 18, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Just wondered (sorry asked on TH thread too but not everyone might look there) Does anyone know of any pubs/restaurants opening on Christmas Day and serving food within walking distance to Tulse Hill station (last year the Railway wasn't open)?  We can walk a fair way, or cycle if not too much booze is consumed.  We'll have 2 v. young kids with us though - so not too far.. Brixton/Dulwich/Streatham.


 
Maybe a bit far but there are various Geronimo pubs open including the Fentiman Arms, near to the Oval plus looking at their website various other pubs - Clap Junction, Wandsworth, Putney kind of area - http://www.geronimo-inns.co.uk/christmas - probably quite pricey though

Also I have a feeling that the Windmill on Clapham Common is open (and other Youngs pubs too)


----------



## leanderman (Nov 19, 2013)

se5 said:


> Maybe a bit far but there are various Geronimo pubs open including the Fentiman Arms, near to the Oval plus looking at their website various other pubs - Clap Junction, Wandsworth, Putney kind of area - http://www.geronimo-inns.co.uk/christmas - probably quite pricey though
> 
> Also I have a feeling that the Windmill on Clapham Common is open (and other Youngs pubs too)



Little Bay is good value and opens on Xmas Day


----------



## Ms T (Nov 19, 2013)

The Commercial was open on Christmas Day last year and was packed at lunchtime!  I also seem to remember going with Biddlybee in the evening one year.  A lot of pubs are only open for a few hours though.  And food will be ££££.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2013)

Commercial has been open in the evening (I think til 9pm) for at least the last three years, was our go to after a long shift


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 19, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Some kind of fitful activity in Morgan Berry on Brixton Hill, seven years after it closed



MoBe?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 19, 2013)

On my bike this morning: Pulled in at the crossing by the tube to let police car with sirens going pass, it pulled in in front of me and armed police (machine guns in their arms, pistols on their belts) got out to keep the traffic stopped while a cavalcade of police cars and vans thundered by, sirens blaring. Then they got back in their car and joined the back of the column. Bit of a  moment!


----------



## technical (Nov 19, 2013)

I've seen this happen three or four times over the last couple of weeks - seems to be a convoy that leaves the prison just after nine heading into town. Someone on trial maybe who's considered high risk?


----------



## Winot (Nov 19, 2013)

technical said:


> I've seen this happen three or four times over the last couple of weeks - seems to be a convoy that leaves the prison just after nine heading into town. Someone on trial maybe who's considered high risk?


 
You could be right - I saw the same thing at the Imperial War Museum junction.


----------



## se5 (Nov 19, 2013)

I found one of the stickers referred to in the article near my front door the other day - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-24994148 - I promptly removed it and didnt think anything further - is it just paranoia?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 19, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> £70 per head... £35 for kids!
> 
> I think I might cook something at home after all..


I can supply cheese and onion sandwiches to your front door for only £65 per head, £34 for kids (nb. kids get reduced size sandwiches). Free mince pie with orders over £200.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2013)

se5 said:


> I found one of the stickers referred to in the article near my front door the other day - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-24994148 - I promptly removed it and didnt think anything further - is it just paranoia?


Just replace it with a 'Fuck off burglar' sticker and you'll be ok.


----------



## Chilavert (Nov 19, 2013)

technical said:


> I've seen this happen three or four times over the last couple of weeks - seems to be a convoy that leaves the prison just after nine heading into town. Someone on trial maybe who's considered high risk?


Yep I've seen that too; the convoy goes down Brixton Road and then Kennington Rd. Not sure whether that's the quickest way to get to the Old Bailey Though.

Leanderman - when you say convenience store do you mean _another_ Tesco on Brickers Hill?


----------



## Remus Harbank (Nov 19, 2013)

leanderman said:


> My money is on a ... convenience store


About time they opened a convenience store there.


----------



## Remus Harbank (Nov 19, 2013)

The White Horse appears to be gutted as well


----------



## leanderman (Nov 19, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Yep I've seen that too; the convoy goes down Brixton Road and then Kennington Rd. Not sure whether that's the quickest way to get to the Old Bailey Though.
> 
> Leanderman - when you say convenience store do you mean _another_ Tesco on Brickers Hill?



No - but what a sorry sight that Tesco is - I mean another samey little store that that strip excels at. High Spirits is very good however.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 19, 2013)

Remus Harbank said:


> The White Horse appears to be gutted as well



Opens on Friday. Refurb.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 19, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Opens on Friday. Refurb.


One can only hope they would refurbish the clientele as well.


----------



## shifting gears (Nov 19, 2013)

Anyone know anywhere in Brixton to get a flu jab? Superdrug 'out of stock', Boots referred me to their Clapham Common branch. Was hoping to walk in somewhere today


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 19, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> New poster for the Barrier Block Soup Kitchen.



Thanks to Unite Community Trade Union we now have a heap of these posters in varying sizes to distribute around Brixton...
As to the recent appeal for a Van, so we can start nightly food-runs, it was rather aspiritional and was really a tester to see what may happen. There are other 'income/funding streams' being investigated and any assistance/advice is greatly welcomed..


----------



## Chilavert (Nov 19, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Opens on Friday. Refurb.


Do you how extensive a refurb? I've only been in a couple of times and can't decide whether I like it (at least the old place) or not....


----------



## leanderman (Nov 19, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Do you how extensive a refurb? I've only been in a couple of times and can't decide whether I like it (at least the old place) or not....



Can't be much work going on. Closed for under two weeks in total. It had a bit of a 90s feel maybe.


----------



## Winot (Nov 19, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Thanks to Unite Community Trade Union we now have a heap of these posters in varying sizes to distribute around Brixton...
> As to the recent appeal for a Van, so we can start nightly food-runs, it was rather aspiritional and was really a tester to see what may happen. There are other 'income/funding streams' being investigated and any assistance/advice is greatly welcomed..


 
Can donations be gift-aided?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 19, 2013)

Winot said:


> Can donations be gift-aided?


Not at the moment unfortunately though its being worked on...


----------



## Winot (Nov 19, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Not at the moment unfortunately though its being worked on...


 
Thanks.  Does it need to become a charity for that to happen?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 19, 2013)

Winot said:


> Thanks.  Does it need to become a charity for that to happen?


Aye you need a Charity reg, which takes a while to get sorted..


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Perhaps an offer both of us would tempt her? Double the men, twice the chance?


sorry to break this to you and TruXta but I'm guessing you won't get invited to her wedding
#howtocrushhope


----------



## TruXta (Nov 19, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> sorry to break this to you and TruXta but I'm guessing you won't get invited to her wedding
> #howtocrushhope


S'alrigth - both me and Badgers are married anyway


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 19, 2013)

Free screening of the Badger Army film at the Grosvenor on Thursday


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 19, 2013)

Market Row getting a public toilet - grand opening on 1 December


----------



## TruXta (Nov 19, 2013)

Badgers


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 19, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Free screening of the Badger Army film at the Grosvenor on Thursday




D Dyer - "Fackin' Cunts These Fackin' Hunters"


----------



## Smick (Nov 19, 2013)

technical said:


> I've seen this happen three or four times over the last couple of weeks - seems to be a convoy that leaves the prison just after nine heading into town. Someone on trial maybe who's considered high risk?


 
It was about 8.35 when I saw it going past Water Lane. There was a blue police van which looks like something you'd expect from the NYPD as well as a load of BMW X5s and a Range Rover.

I suppose the prison makes sense. Seems quite like what they did when the IRA were at large. Would jihadist types be likely to hijack a prison convoy?


----------



## Chilavert (Nov 19, 2013)

Smick said:


> It was about 8.35 when I saw it going past Water Lane. There was a blue police van which looks like something you'd expect from the NYPD as well as a load of BMW X5s and a Range Rover.
> 
> I suppose the prison makes sense. Seems quite like what they did when the IRA were at large. Would jihadist types be likely to hijack a prison convoy?


Some sort of organised crime gang would be more likely in my opinion.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 19, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> D Dyer - "Fackin' Cunts These Fackin' Hunters"



I wouldn't object to a fox cull. They keep dumping on my doorstep and stealing my milk


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 19, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I wouldn't object to a fox cull. They keep dumping on my doorstep and stealing my milk


----------



## Onket (Nov 19, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I wouldn't object to a fox cull. They keep dumping on my doorstep and stealing my milk



Not a fox.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> Not a fox.



Very much a fox. Drank and spoilt six pints of milk, six eggs and four croissants on Saturday


----------



## Onket (Nov 19, 2013)

Look, I'd had one too many and got caught short.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2013)

Here's a fox strutting around by the tube station at 2.30am.



*Actually, I think I'll start a new thread for this.


----------



## T & P (Nov 19, 2013)

se5 said:


> I found one of the stickers referred to in the article near my front door the other day - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-24994148 - I promptly removed it and didnt think anything further - is it just paranoia?


Was it a printed sticker? If so it shows a worrying degree of sophistication/ enterprising.

Which sign was it, out of curiosity? Perhaps instead of removing it you should change it to the 'fuck all worth stealing here' one


----------



## Rushy (Nov 19, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I wouldn't object to a fox cull. They keep dumping on my doorstep and stealing my milk





leanderman said:


> Very much a fox. Drank and spoilt six pints of milk, six eggs and four croissants on Saturday



In the 80s I remember Mum having a doorstop box for the milk because birds would peck the lids open. Not sure whether she considered culling the local bird population - how unimaginative of her!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 19, 2013)

Got a nice welcome from Mr Amigo in his off licence - aka The Cage - on Loughborough Road this evening, even though I moved away to a different bit of Brixton 18 months ago. Nice to know that wherever I've lived and drank in Brixton the shopkeepers still remember me  

In other news, they are filming The Bill (or something similar) outside the Grosvenor on Aytoun Road this evening. All the roads blocked off, traffic lights in place and all parking suspended. It's amazing the hoops you have to jump through when you want to organise a protest or get a cycle lane built, but if you want to film a TV show…..


----------



## Rushy (Nov 19, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Got a nice welcome from Mr Amigo in his off licence - aka The Cage - on Loughborough Road this evening, even though I moved away to a different bit of Brixton 18 months ago. Nice to know that wherever I've lived and drank in Brixton the shopkeepers still remember me
> 
> In other news, they are filming The Bill (or something similar) outside the Grosvenor on Aytoun Road this evening. All the roads blocked off, traffic lights in place and all parking suspended. It's amazing the hoops you have to jump through when you want to organise a protest or get a cycle lane built, but if you want to film a TV show…..


Probably not The Bill. That finished three years ago.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 19, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Probably not The Bill. That finished three years ago.


Ha! So you can tell I don't really watch tv….!


----------



## leanderman (Nov 19, 2013)

Rushy said:


> In the 80s I remember Mum having a doorstop box for the milk because birds would peck the lids open. Not sure whether she considered culling the local bird population - how unimaginative of her!



We are taking counter-measures. 

Not giving up on milk deliveries, which seem glamorous and sophisticated after so many years on an isolated farm, where I saw probably one fox in 25 years.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 19, 2013)

leanderman said:


> We are taking counter-measures.
> 
> Not giving up on milk deliveries, which seem glamorous and sophisticated after so many years on an isolated farm, where I saw probably one fox in 25 years.


I saw maybe 10 in 25 years back home too, middle of bloody nowhere. Here... well.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 19, 2013)

I only saw one back in the old country. It was tied to a tree and very dead.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 19, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Very much a fox. Drank and spoilt six pints of milk, six eggs and four croissants on Saturday



I suggest you take your shopping inside the house next time.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 19, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I suggest you take your shopping inside the house next time.



It arrives at 3am ...


----------



## teuchter (Nov 19, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It arrives at 3am ...


I'm going to identify your house from the photos and live like a king on Saturday mornings from now on.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 19, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I'm going to identify your house from the photos and live like a king on Saturday mornings from now on.


Not if Foxy gets there first!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 19, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Not if Foxy gets there first!


Foxy can't read clocks


----------



## leanderman (Nov 19, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Foxy can't read clocks



...yet


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2013)

Lumme it's taters out there tonight.


----------



## han (Nov 20, 2013)

Your weekends are starting earlier and earlier these days,  Mr. Editor.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2013)

han said:


> Your weekends are starting earlier and earlier these days,  Mr. Editor.


Life's for the living, innit!


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2013)

New rehearsal studios have opened up on Brixton Hill:






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/...r-bands-artists-looking-to-record-in-brixton/


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2013)

Go to 3:11


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 20, 2013)

hailstones


----------



## leanderman (Nov 20, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> hailstones



And lightning?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 20, 2013)

leanderman said:


> And lightning?


And thunder


----------



## peterkro (Nov 20, 2013)

And gone.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Nov 20, 2013)

It's raining, it's pouring, there's a hole in the Tenants Hall roof and Lambeth Living have offered to fix it.  Please see thread below about looking a gift horse in the mouth if you are able to give me any advice, thank you please.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 20, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Got a nice welcome from Mr Amigo in his off licence - aka The Cage - on Loughborough Road this evening, even though I moved away to a different bit of Brixton 18 months ago. Nice to know that wherever I've lived and drank in Brixton the shopkeepers still remember me
> 
> In other news, they are filming The Bill (or something similar) outside the Grosvenor on Aytoun Road this evening. All the roads blocked off, traffic lights in place and all parking suspended. It's amazing the hoops you have to jump through when you want to organise a protest or get a cycle lane built, but if you want to film a TV show…..


IIRC it's something about the miner's strike getting support from the gay community or something along those lines.


----------



## Nedrop (Nov 20, 2013)

Good to see some more local practice rooms springing up. The place under Atlantic Wines was grotty as, once spent 10 minutes trying to find the lightbulb


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2013)

I had another ace night at the fabulously chaotic Queen's Head last night. Between there and the 414 on Sundays it feels like there really is a bit of the energy and randomness of old Brixton surviving.











http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/...-open-mic-night-at-the-stockwell-queens-head/


----------



## thatguyhex (Nov 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Here's a fox strutting around by the tube station at 2.30am.
> 
> View attachment 43663
> 
> *Actually, I think I'll start a new thread for this.


Silly fox, the giant cherries are up on the roof, not on the pavement.


----------



## Kevs (Nov 20, 2013)

thatguyhex said:


> Silly fox, the giant cherries are up on the roof, not on the pavement.


More foxes: http://spacehijackers.org/html/projects/foxtonshunt/index.html


----------



## ffsear (Nov 21, 2013)

Anyone know whats happening to the White Horse?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 21, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Anyone know whats happening to the White Horse?



See post 484


----------



## zenie (Nov 21, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Anyone know whats happening to the White Horse?



being redecorated


----------



## leanderman (Nov 21, 2013)

zenie said:


> being redecorated



Re-opening now delayed to Monday, probably


----------



## Onket (Nov 21, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Anyone know whats happening to the White Horse?


 
I went past today going to the Nisa Post Office (who seem to have turned a corner, by the way, excellent service, proof of purchase issued using their computer, no problem) and the board outside says they are being refurbed and will open tomorrow.

It really doesn't look like they'll be ready for tomorrow though.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2013)

A propos the White Horse, we had a tiler in to do our kitchen a couple weeks ago, and he said he used to go there a lot when he was younger (15-20 years back) - travelling in from Bromley/Beckenham. I didn't think to ask what the place was like back then, unfortunately.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 21, 2013)

TruXta said:


> A propos the White Horse, we had a tiler in to do our kitchen a couple weeks ago, and he said he used to go there a lot when he was younger (15-20 years back) - travelling in from Bromley/Beckenham. I didn't think to ask what the place was like back then, unfortunately.


I last went in there about 15 years back but couldn't comment on what it's like now.......


----------



## zenie (Nov 21, 2013)

TruXta said:


> A propos the White Horse, we had a tiler in to do our kitchen a couple weeks ago, and he said he used to go there a lot when he was younger (15-20 years back) - travelling in from Bromley/Beckenham. I didn't think to ask what the place was like back then, unfortunately.



Why don't you like it? I think it's alright on a friday/saturday.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I last went in there about 15 years back but couldn't comment on what it's like now.......


What was it like 15 years ago?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2013)

zenie said:


> Why don't you like it? I think it's alright on a friday/saturday.


That's when it's at its worst IMO! I don't like the people mainly - boring crowd. And it's getting bloody expensive. And the music is mainly meh. It's alright on a random Tuesday.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 21, 2013)

TruXta said:


> What was it like 15 years ago?


I wasnt a regular but I'd say it was a sparsely furnished, stripped back old pub with some eclectic music nights, not hugely popular, I think it had just been transformed, actually my dates might be wrong probably nearer 13/14 years ago.


----------



## Casaubon (Nov 21, 2013)

TruXta said:


> A propos the White Horse, we had a tiler in to do our kitchen a couple weeks ago, and he said he used to go there a lot when he was younger (15-20 years back) - travelling in from Bromley/Beckenham. I didn't think to ask what the place was like back then, unfortunately.


Around '82 the White Horse used to host a 'Wild West' club once a week. I wandered in there once to find it full of (what seemed at the time) old blokes, dressed in full cowboy/sherrif/gunfighter costumes. The highlight of the night was the quick-draw contest.
Does this sort of club exist these days? The attached pic, taken in the late 80s by a friend of mine, shows a leading light of the scene.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 21, 2013)

Casaubon said:


> Around '82 the White Horse used to host a 'Wild West' club once a week. I wandered in there once to find it full of (what seemed at the time) old blokes, dressed in full cowboy/sherrif/gunfighter costumes. The highlight of the night was the quick-draw contest.
> Does this sort of club exist these days? The attached pic, taken in the late 80s by a friend of mine, shows a leading light of the scene.
> 
> View attachment 43728


We used to have these up north in working mens clubs most of the punters would be ex-teddy boys who had mellowed out.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2013)

Casaubon said:


> Around '82 the White Horse used to host a 'Wild West' club once a week. I wandered in there once to find it full of (what seemed at the time) old blokes, dressed in full cowboy/sherrif/gunfighter costumes. The highlight of the night was the quick-draw contest.
> Does this sort of club exist these days? The attached pic, taken in the late 80s by a friend of mine, shows a leading light of the scene.
> 
> View attachment 43728


That's amazing! Bring that sort of stuff and I'll go more.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 21, 2013)

This used to be a regular thing in the eighties, good fun and a decent sing song too! Sadly you dont see it in London nowadays.


----------



## Onket (Nov 21, 2013)

Just found out The Mrs Mills Experience are doing something on the 20th of next month! Will be my first chance to see them and I'm properly looking forward to it.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 21, 2013)

I went to the White Horse on a Sunday night once about 15 years ago. My flatmate and I were on our way home from a day party at the Notting Hill Arts Club (a good party, no idea what that place is like now). The dj at the WH was pretty good that night but no one was dancing except my flatmate and I. Admittedly we were quite wasted and my flatmate was known for his 'chicken dance' at the time. But we were unimpressed when the dj came out and asked my friend to stop dancing. At least we were appreciating his records! (oh my friend may have had a few blood splats on him from banging the metal fans in appreciation to the music at the party before).


----------



## leanderman (Nov 21, 2013)

Going further back, I'm pretty sure Vera Brittain ('Testament of Youth' and mother of Shirley Williams) lodged at the White Horse while nursing wounded WW1 soldiers at King's in Camberwell.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 21, 2013)

Onket said:


> It really doesn't look like they'll be ready for tomorrow though.


Said everybody, on every pub refurbishment thread ever, by my reckoning


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 21, 2013)

zenie said:


> being redecorated


judging by the amount of stuff they are skipping and the amount of 'builders' on that job... its more than redecorating....


----------



## zenie (Nov 21, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> judging by the amount of stuff they are skipping and the amount of 'builders' on that job... its more than redecorating....



Depends what you call new floors, lights, paint etc I guess 

I would *love* them to do a wild West night....


----------



## colacubes (Nov 21, 2013)

Tessa Jowell's announced she's standing down at the 2015 election.  It'll be a new MP for those of us in bits of Coldharbour for the 3rd election in a row due to boundary changes/retirements.  Almost certainly all from the same party.

https://twitter.com/jowellt


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 21, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Tessa Jowell's announced she's standing down at the 2015 election.  It'll be a new MP for those of us in bits of Coldharbour for the 3rd election in a row due to boundary changes/retirements.  Almost certainly all from the same party.
> 
> https://twitter.com/jowellt



That's fantastic news, i'm going to tweet her my delight.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 22, 2013)

It's pretty cold in Brixton town tonight. 
After speaking to Yu_Gi_Oh, ok, maybe not quite that bad but I'm feeling for sure. 
I have pj's, vest top, long sleeved t shirt, alpaca wool poncho and blankets and still brrrrrrrr


----------



## teuchter (Nov 22, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Admittedly we were quite wasted and my flatmate was known for his 'chicken dance' at the time. But we were unimpressed when the dj came out and asked my friend to stop dancing.




This is the sort of thing that doesn't happen in Broken Britain. Oh to live in the days when people were prepared to make a stand for decency and basic human dignity.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 22, 2013)

kittyP said:


> It's pretty cold in Brixton town tonight.
> After speaking to Yu_Gi_Oh, ok, maybe not quite that bad but I'm feeling for sure.
> I have pj's, vest top, long sleeved t shirt, alpaca wool poncho and blankets and still brrrrrrrr


It is a bit fresh - I _almost_ considered closing the window last night. Almost.


----------



## dbs1fan (Nov 22, 2013)

Breaking news- Tosser Jowell to stand down at next election fuelling the rumour that she may run for Mayor of London..


----------



## leanderman (Nov 22, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> It is a bit fresh - I _almost_ considered closing the window last night. Almost.



V icy- slippy on the Brockwell park tennis courts this morning.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 22, 2013)

dbs1fan said:


> Breaking news- Tosser Jowell to stand down at next election fuelling the rumour that she may run for Mayor of London..



Breaking news last night, 6 posts above you on the same page


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 22, 2013)

leanderman said:


> V slippy on the Brockwell park tennis courts this morning.



I've just bought two rackets from a charity shop and am keen to start playing.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 22, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've just bought two rackets from a charity shop and am keen to start playing.



Join the Kennington and Brockwell league. You get allocated to divisions that range from complete beginner to club level. 

So you get opponents of your standard straight away. 

And you play at a time, and place, of your choosing

http://www.localtennisleagues.com/KBleague


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 22, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Join the Kennington and Brockwell league. You get allocated to divisions that range from complete beginner to club level.
> 
> So you get opponents of your standard straight away.
> 
> ...



Thank you, one day i might let you smash my balls all over the court.


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2013)

Tennis is for toffs.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 22, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've just bought two rackets from a charity shop and am keen to start playing.


I found one in my hedge.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 22, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Thank you, one day i might let you smash my balls all over the court.



The league is looking in very good shape, with five divisions in a tough part of the year.

Start in div 5 and work your way up. 

May take a bit of time before you are challenging Dabby atop div 1. 

He gave me a right kicking last time. It's about time I had my revenge.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 22, 2013)

Onket said:


> Tennis is for toffs.



The Telford Park club in Streatham Hill is a case in point. On one side, the bankers' mansions have access gates from their gardens; the council flats on the other side are shut out by barbed wire and watchtowers.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 22, 2013)

leanderman said:


> The league is looking in very good shape, with five divisions in a tough part of the year.
> 
> Start in div 5 and work your way up.
> 
> ...


Does this league play on the Brockwell Courts?
And is there room for enthusiasts who were really dreadful when they last played 10yrs ago?


----------



## leanderman (Nov 22, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Does this league play on the Brockwell Courts?
> And is there room for enthusiasts who were really dreadful when they last played 10yrs ago?



Yes. When you sign up online they ask you a few questions and, based on your answers, assign you to the right division, from completely crap to quite good.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 22, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Yes. When you sign up online they ask you a few questions and, based on your answers, assign you to the right division, from completely crap to quite good.


Cheers - I totally missed your previous post with all that info.


----------



## thatguyhex (Nov 24, 2013)

The Dogstar queue on Fridays and Saturdays is always pretty noisy, which I have no particular problem with, except that tonight it's sounded like a fucking football match for the last hour or so. Gah.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2013)

I visited the Rec yesterday. I've never had any reason to visit there til then, so was ignorant of its Barbicanesque architectural confusion. What a weird building!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I visited the Rec yesterday. I've never had any reason to visit there til then, so was ignorant of its Barbicanesque architectural confusion. What a weird building!


Magnificent isn't it


----------



## Greebo (Nov 24, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Magnificent isn't it


The entrance and exit system is exquisite.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2013)

Greebo said:


> The entrance and exit system is exquisite.


I think it's a shocking waste of space


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2013)

thatguyhex said:


> The Dogstar queue on Fridays and Saturdays is always pretty noisy, which I have no particular problem with, except that tonight it's sounded like a fucking football match for the last hour or so. Gah.


The queue was enormous again.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 24, 2013)

That queue's got to be getting on for the capacity of the place


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2013)

Crispy said:


> That queue's got to be getting on for the capacity of the place


There's three floors in there being used so it can fit in a lorra lorra people.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 24, 2013)

Someone told me last night the Grand Union on Acre Lane charges £5 to go in after 8pm at weekends. 8pm!


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2013)

The slightly reduced 'Brixton Mountain' in the Albert. It may not look much but it adds plenty of comedy potential.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Someone told me last night the Grand Union on Acre Lane charges £5 to go in after 8pm at weekends. 8pm!


If that is the case (I can't see anything on their awful website) I'll downgrade future listings accordingly.

*Update: yes, you're right. 'Kin piss takers.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 24, 2013)

editor said:


> The slightly reduced 'Brixton Mountain' in the Albert. It may not look much but it adds plenty of comedy potential.


What caused it in the first place?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2013)

Crispy said:


> What caused it in the first place?


My money's on drug wrappers clogging up the sewage pipe.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2013)

Crispy said:


> What caused it in the first place?


Water dripping down from a dodgy air conditioning unit onto the poorly fitted wooden floor. The fitters had left no space for expansion of the wood, so the only way was up, baby.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 24, 2013)

They've got to fix it ASAP - it's so unsafe!


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2013)

Crispy said:


> They've got to fix it ASAP - it's so unsafe!


The landlord has informed the brewery in triplicate and to be honest most people seem to quite like it and treat it as a mini catwalk. I always hop on to it as I walk past.

Mind you, it's nowhere near as big as the one the Dogstar had near the mens loos. That was positively Himalayan.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 24, 2013)

editor said:


> The slightly reduced 'Brixton Mountain' in the Albert. It may not look much but it adds plenty of comedy potential.
> 
> View attachment 43863



It's a feature i like. It does make people laugh. Just paint it bright red.


----------



## Smick (Nov 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I visited the Rec yesterday. I've never had any reason to visit there til then, so was ignorant of its Barbicanesque architectural confusion. What a weird building!


 
I just don't understand having a swimming pool on the level 4, which might be three stories above street level. Do they keep the same water there all the time or does fresh water get pumped all that way up?

And did they have to build a reinforced floor and walls to put it up there?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 24, 2013)

Smick said:


> <snip>Do they keep the same water there all the time or does fresh water get pumped all that way up?
> 
> And did they have to build a reinforced floor and walls to put it up there?


AFAIK the water's renewed, the same as it is for the showers and the toilets.  Go in on Mondays and the pool often contains less water (about 3-5" lower) than it does the rest of the week.  As for pumping water "all that way up", how is it more of a hydraulic challenge then supplying water to a tower block?


----------



## Smick (Nov 24, 2013)

Greebo said:


> AFAIK the water's renewed, the same as it is for the showers and the toilets.  Go in on Mondays and the pool often contains less water (about 3-5" lower) than it does the rest of the week.  As for pumping water "all that way up", how is it more of a hydraulic challenge then supplying water to a tower block?


 
You don't have much choice when designing a tower block. People have to drink. When designing a leisure centre it doesn't seem logical to me. It's maybe as easy as getting electricity up to the 4th level but I'm not sure I've ever been in another leisure centre with an upstairs pool.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 24, 2013)

Smick said:


> <snip>I'm not sure I've ever been in another leisure centre with an upstairs pool.


I have, it's in Bricket Wood.  To be accurate, the pool is at ground level, but the pool's changing rooms are down two flights of fake marble steps (from the pool) which are slippery when wet - genius!


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 24, 2013)

Smick said:


> You don't have much choice when designing a tower block. People have to drink. When designing a leisure centre it doesn't seem logical to me. It's maybe as easy as getting electricity up to the 4th level but I'm not sure I've ever been in another leisure centre with an upstairs pool.



I like it. Unlike a lot of indoor pools it does not feel enclosed. The windows at end let the light in. At sunset its lovely.

Its imo the best bit of the Rec.


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I like it. Unlike a lot of indoor pools it does not feel enclosed. The windows at end let the light in. At sunset its lovely.
> 
> Its imo the best bit of the Rec.


I like it too. But I also agree with Smick- it is a bit 'wtf?'. They had a blank sheet of paper when they built it, and decided that about 2 hundred thousand litres of water was best on the top floor?! It's fabulous, but it's also a bit bonkers

E2a Wikipedia suggests more like 2,500,000 litres of water...


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2013)

I love swimming and watching the trains go by


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2013)

Lice jaaaazzzz at the 414 tonight. Free to get in. It's ace. Nice.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 24, 2013)

I bloody love the Rec.  I think I may have said that before.  It's seen me through several stages in life and catered for them all admirably.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 24, 2013)

Smick said:


> You don't have much choice when designing a tower block. People have to drink. When designing a leisure centre it doesn't seem logical to me. It's maybe as easy as getting electricity up to the 4th level but I'm not sure I've ever been in another leisure centre with an upstairs pool.


It's not very high up in the scheme of things. Seeing as it's on the edge of the very flat plain that extends out from the Thames it's probably lower than the ground floor of most houses in South London. But I guess it puts a bit more load on a pump somewhere as I don't suppose London's water pressure is generated by gravity from reservoirs in the surrounding mountains.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Lice jaaaazzzz at the 414 tonight. Free to get in. It's ace. Nice.



Is it better than the free Sunday Jazz at the Effra, which has been going for ages, is great, and a proper Brixton institution but doesn't seem to get a weekly plug here?


----------



## kittyP (Nov 24, 2013)

Crispy said:


> They've got to fix it ASAP - it's so unsafe!



I know. My mum is head of Health and Safety at her work and I keep meaning to get some yellow reflective stick tape off her and sort that out so at least people can see it better.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 24, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I know. My mum is head of Health and Safety at her work and I keep meaning to get some yellow reflective stick tape off her and sort that out so at least people can see it better.


 
Not before I stage an accident and get the 'Where there's blame there's a claim!' merchants involved please!


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Is it better than the free Sunday Jazz at the Effra, which has been going for ages, is great, and a proper Brixton institution but doesn't seem to get a weekly plug here?


You're free to enthuse about any night you like if you genuinely enjoy it, but as for which is 'better'  (whatever that means), I suggest you try them both out and see which you prefer.

The 414 is quite different though as it goes on later and (I imagine) plays a wider range of styles.

Me, I'm just happy that we've got such great free nights going on in Brixton and people are welcome to 'plug' any such events they like here.

Edit to add: as far as "proper Brixton institutions" goes, the 414 is_ right up there_. It's easily one of the longest running club in central Brixton, for starters.


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 24, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Is it better than the free Sunday Jazz at the Trin, which has been going for ages, is great, and a proper Brixton institution but doesn't seem to get a weekly plug here?




sshhhh.....


----------



## Onket (Nov 24, 2013)

Jazz nights should always be mentioned, so that people can more easily avoid them.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2013)

It's more soul at the 414 tonight, btw.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, and I'm hearing more and more stories about some of the new residents in the old squats on Coldharbour Lane complaining about the noise from the clubs and bars.

Anyone would think that they've moved onto one of Brixton's liveliest streets or something!


----------



## gabi (Nov 25, 2013)

Onket said:


> Jazz nights should always be mentioned, so that people can more easily avoid them.



Nah, the Sunday night sessions at the Effra are the stuff of legend. I'm not a massive jazz fan, but those nights are one of the many things I miss about Brixton.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 25, 2013)

gabi said:


> Nah, the Sunday night sessions at the Effra are the stuff of legend. I'm not a massive jazz fan, but those nights are one of the many things I miss about Brixton.


Sunday's are particularly good because anyone can turn up with an instrument or a singing voice and join in for one track the first half. You just let them know what you want to play and what key and away you go. It never ceases to amaze me what talent there is out there.

Has anyone ever heard Lauren finish on anything other than Mercy? She told me she varies it but in almost 15 years I have never once heard her finish on anything else. That makes over 700 renditions of the song - no wonder she is so bloody good at it!


----------



## gabi (Nov 25, 2013)

I've been in many many times over 15 years and it's always been Mercy. What is she on about?  If you make that far it's definitely time to hit the road if you wanna make it into work the next day.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 25, 2013)

Seems to be lots of Police about this morning, particularly on the main drag. High visibility jackets and eye fucking anyone who looks at them.


----------



## Winot (Nov 25, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Seems to be lots of Police about this morning, particularly on the main drag. High visibility jackets and eye fucking anyone who looks at them.


 
It's Operation Safeway (shouldn't it be Operation Morrisons ).


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2013)

Anyone know where you can get a real Xmas tree in Brixton?

I've seen some  outside the tube, a place outside Hootananny and one on Acre Lane, but are there any others?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2013)

editor said:


> Anyone know where you can get a real tree in Brixton?
> 
> I've seen some  outside the tube, a place outside Hootananny and one on Acre Lane, but are there any others?


Any tree? Plenty of gardens and parks around, IIRC they often have trees in them.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 25, 2013)

It's not Brixton but I ran past a sign for Xmas Forest (or something like that) on Clapham Common - west side where the funfair usually goes.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Any tree? Plenty of gardens and parks around, IIRC they often have trees in them.




Post corrected.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2013)

editor said:


> Anyone know where you can get a real Xmas tree in Brixton?
> 
> I've seen some  outside the tube, a place outside Hootananny and one on Acre Lane, but are there any others?


you wouldn't want to get one yet, all the needles will be on your carpet by st nicholas' day


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 25, 2013)

editor said:


> Anyone know where you can get a real Xmas tree in Brixton?
> 
> I've seen some  outside the tube, a place outside Hootananny and one on Acre Lane, but are there any others?



The man who sells jerk pans on Loughborough Rd near Amigos off license sells trees, he used to operate out of the Jamm car park before the car wash, don't know when he will get stock in but if I see him I'll ask.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> you wouldn't want to get one yet, all the needles will be on your carpet by st nicholas' day


We've got a crappy fake tree this year (we had two small real trees that failed to survive into their fourth year), but I still may crack later and get a real one.


----------



## gabi (Nov 25, 2013)

The place outside hooters is good but don't make the same mistake as me and overestimate your strength. It just about killed me one year getting that fucking thing down the hill. A pathetic sight I must have been.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 25, 2013)

Quite often a couple of the fruit and veg stalls in the outdoor market do them.  I got mine from the stall on the junction of Popes Rd and Atlantic Rd last year.


----------



## Chilavert (Nov 25, 2013)

Trees were being sold from the front garden of the Hoot last year I think. Either that or I dreamt it....


----------



## Manter (Nov 25, 2013)

The fruit and veg stall by the Pope's Road entrance to the village sells them.


----------



## Manter (Nov 25, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Trees were being sold from the front garden of the Hoot last year I think. Either that or I dreamt it....


Yeah, they did, but from mid December iirc


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 25, 2013)

The last couple of years they've sold them in what might be described as flash sales from the 2nd hand car place/tyre place/car wash whatever it is now, near Tile Giant on Brixton hill.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 25, 2013)

Seriously risky to buy much before December 10.

Although putting them in water seems to help (and away from heat).


----------



## teuchter (Nov 25, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Sunday's are particularly good because anyone can turn up with an instrument or a singing voice and join in for one track the first half. You just let them know what you want to play and what key and away you go. It never ceases to amaze me what talent there is out there.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard Lauren finish on anything other than Mercy? She told me she varies it but in almost 15 years I have never once heard her finish on anything else. That makes over 700 renditions of the song - no wonder she is so bloody good at it!


There was a brief period a few years ago where she changed it to something else, the tune of which is in my head but I can't think what it's called. It was a controversial move and it only lasted for a few weeks as far as I recall.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2013)

I think I might have to make some of these myself and stick them up around Brixton:







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/thinking-of-moving-to-vibrant-brixton-here-read-this-thanks/


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 25, 2013)

Saw a flyer posted up in the so-called "Brixton Village" over the weekend which seemed to be rallying the "established, traditional traders in the Market" to press for restoration of car parking facilities when the temporary ice rink is done with. Drawing a direct and IMHO rather relevant comparison with the allocated car park spaces the council's seen fit to grant Tesco and other retail giants around SW2/9 recently. Old threads already did this to death (car parks good for 'real people' businesses rather than posh cheese and mohair nick-nack shops, car parks bad because driving equals planet-killing) but it was interesting to me that this line of argument is being pursued.

Over the weekend, spotted rather a lot of posh mummies & daddies down/up from their country piles to see how the kids are getting on in that Brixton, too. Usually the hedgefund dads dress down (chinos, loafers, jumpers) but the mums seem harder to wean off their sartorial instincts (fluffy coats, helmet hair, lots of jewellery and a VERY TIGHTLY HELD and expensive purse/handbag.) christ. the tides are rising....


----------



## teuchter (Nov 25, 2013)

"Real Estate Agent"


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2013)

teuchter said:


> "Real Estate Agent"


 
It was in Australia, tbf. I'm sure amendments would be made before any posters were put up round here.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 25, 2013)

Onket said:


> It was in Australia, tbf. I'm sure amendments would be made before any posters were put up round here.


Oh I see. The poster pictured doesn't actually have anything to do with Brixton at all.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Oh I see. The poster pictured doesn't actually have anything to do with Brixton at all.


Bothering to read the included link _before_ engaging standard sarcastic response might have been a better idea, you know.

"This sign that appeared outside a live music venue in Australia *seems to have very clear parallels with what has been happening in Brixton recently*."


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 25, 2013)

El Penol nightclub is in a spot of bother with the authorities

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/9334CA25-4756-4E60-B91F-3D18160EAB9B/0/penol.pdf


----------



## teuchter (Nov 25, 2013)

editor said:


> Bothering to read the included link _before_ engaging standard sarcastic response might have been a better idea, you know.
> 
> "This sign that appeared outside a live music venue in Australia *seems to have very clear parallels with what has been happening in Brixton recently*."



Well, it would make life a bit easier if you could write your opinions directly on the thread instead of sending us off on links to your other sites all the time.




			
				FAQ said:
			
		

> *Posts containing nothing more than links to websites or video files* are not permitted. Please explain the nature and relevance of the linked content as a courtesy to users.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> El Penol nightclub is in a spot of bother with the authorities
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/9334CA25-4756-4E60-B91F-3D18160EAB9B/0/penol.pdf


That doesn't look good at all.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 25, 2013)

Tessa Jowell is apearing at Loughborough Community centre tomororow evening....
wonder will anyone ask her about housing issues?



> The guest speaker is Tessa Jowell our local MP. She will be talking about issues affecting people in the area including government benefit changes and providing any necessary information for residents about the recent arrests in nearby Peckford Place.
> 
> All residents welcome to raise issues for discussion.
> 
> ...


----------



## CH1 (Nov 25, 2013)

editor said:


> That doesn't look good at all.


Maybe now we are all so wealthy and vibrant the council should take the bull by the horns - close down all these riff-raff joints and get Boujis to relocate. And possibly Anabelles for Andrew Neil and our media aspirants.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 25, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> El Penol nightclub is in a spot of bother with the authorities
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/9334CA25-4756-4E60-B91F-3D18160EAB9B/0/penol.pdf


It strikes me that breaches of licence conditions are only discovered when something like this goes wrong. I don't want to see a militant licensing team but would like to see some random low key checking going on. It is unlikely the arch and cameras just happened to be out of service on one night.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2013)

Rushy said:


> It strikes me that breaches of licence conditions are only discovered when something like this goes wrong. I don't want to see a militant licensing team but would like to see some random low key checking going on. It is unlikely the arch and cameras just happened to be out of service on one night.


There's been a fair bit of council checking going on recently around venues in central Brixton, as well as cops going into venues for a sniff about.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 25, 2013)

editor said:


> There's been a fair bit of council checking going on recently around venues in central Brixton, as well as cops going into venues for a sniff about.


Fair enough. Do you know of any which have any had their licences under review for breach without a serious issue like this instigating it? Veranda was instgated by a shooting. 414 was instigated by shooting. El Penol was a stabbing... Otherwise it risks being a bit like the policy of not improving dangerous road crossings until there are stats to show lots of people are getting hurt.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Fair enough. Do you know of any which have any had their licences under review for breach without a serious issue like this instigating it? Veranda was instgated by a shooting. 414 was instigated by shooting. El Penol was a stabbing... Otherwise it risks being a bit like the policy of not improving dangerous road crossings until there are stats to show lots of people are getting hurt.


I'm not going to name individual businesses, but I've certainly heard of four central Brixton clubs getting quite full-on visits from the licensing folks in the last few weeks.

That said, a club could have absolutely everything in order and still get problems because it's got to be nigh on impossible to stop a truly determined individual/rogue bouncer/shit bouncer or not suffer the occasional lapse etc.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 25, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm not going to name individual businesses, but I've certainly heard of four central Brixton clubs getting quite full-on visits from the licensing folks in the last few weeks.
> 
> That said, a club could have absolutely everything in order and still get problems because it's got to be nigh on impossible to stop a truly determined individual/rogue bouncer/shit bouncer or not suffer the occasional lapse etc.


Sure - you can't legislate against anything ever going wrong - but there is a world of difference between a dodgy bouncer getting to work the door and no arches / no CCTV / no incident reporting. The whole point of having a responsible named individual on the licence is for them to make sure everything is working and manage out problems as they come up.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 25, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm not going to name individual businesses, but I've certainly heard of four central Brixton clubs getting quite full-on visits from the licensing folks in the last few weeks.
> 
> That said, a club could have absolutely everything in order and still get problems because it's got to be nigh on impossible to stop a truly determined individual/rogue bouncer/shit bouncer or not suffer the occasional lapse etc.


 
Properly carried out checks should help protect owners against that (nb I've no idea if they are properly carried out). If there's a stabbing/shooting and you can point to a strong record of doing what you're supposed to do then you've got a much stronger case than if you've not been inspected and are claiming a lapse.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Properly carried out checks should help protect owners against that (nb I've no idea if they are properly carried out). If there's a stabbing/shooting and you can point to a strong record of doing what you're supposed to do then you've got a much stronger case than if you've not been inspected and are claiming a lapse.


I think how the venue responds to the incident is pretty critical. I suspect trying to deny it ever happened is definitely not the best way to go about it.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 25, 2013)

editor said:


> We've got a crappy fake tree this year (we had two small real trees that failed to survive into their fourth year), but I still may crack later and get a real one.


They are very cheap at about 4pm on christmas eve!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 25, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Tessa Jowell is apearing at Loughborough Community centre tomororow evening....
> wonder will anyone ask her about housing issues?


oh it looks like some just might ask stuff...



> A number of housing activists, homeless people and squatters will gather to protest against and send a message to Tessa Jowell in Brixton to raise awareness of the BS she and her party have signed up to on Tuesday evening from 6.30pm....
> 
> *venue:
> The loughborough Centre, Corner of Barrington Road / Angell Road*
> ...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 25, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> El Penol nightclub is in a spot of bother with the authorities
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/9334CA25-4756-4E60-B91F-3D18160EAB9B/0/penol.pdf


Good to see the coppers demonstrating their extensive English language writing & grammar skills


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 25, 2013)

editor said:


> I think I might have to make some of these myself and stick them up around Brixton:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll need to put some of those outside the Grosvenor soon - the building of those new flats opposite is well advanced. I reckon they'll be done by the spring .


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I visited the Rec yesterday. I've never had any reason to visit there til then, so was ignorant of its Barbicanesque architectural confusion. What a weird building!





Smick said:


> I just don't understand having a swimming pool on the level 4, which might be three stories above street level. Do they keep the same water there all the time or does fresh water get pumped all that way up?
> 
> And did they have to build a reinforced floor and walls to put it up there?



The Rec is wonderful and unique. The swimming pool on level 4 is great - not much can beat the feeling of swimming up and down with the late afternoon sun streaming in through the windows, watching the trains go past and having a great view of Bradys and the Brixton skyline. I can't think of any other pool I've been to in the UK where you get an experience like this. Brixton's pool is fantastic.


It has often been claimed that the interior space is not efficiently used. I don't agree. The Rec has a central atrium which provides light, space and an overall feeling of openness. This was the architect’s intention when designing the building, and provides for a pleasant and welcoming atmosphere. Natural light gets into many areas of the centre, but the design means you would never get the sun in your eyes when playing sports (e.g. badminton). There is ample space in the centre for a huge range of activities (including swimming, football, squash, indoor bowls, basketball, badminton, yoga, dancing, children’s play, a gym, a steam room & sauna, a cafe and much more…) This is a great variety of facilities. There is enough space for everything - and more.

We take it for granted at our peril. If it was knocked down and rebuilt (which it won't be, because of the successful campaign last year to prevent this happening) there is no way that whatever replaces it would be better.

A local architect and user of the Rec has written a great piece on the high quality design of the Rec building:



> The Rec is not only an *unrepeatable asset* in brick and concrete but, in the unique spaces and combination of provision, it has enabled life, leisure and sport accessibility to a historically deprived and troubled community. The Rec has become a beacon of enlightened provision and symbolic of investment and regeneration in deprived city areas…..
> 
> *The Rec is an asset that has a value way beyond its replacement cost*, due not only to the social and political capital it owns but, also, the investment in good, generous, brave and visionary Architecture. This Architecture not only inspires and uplifts but is accommodating change and new visions.



http://savebrixtonrec.wordpress.com...sign-quality-and-architecture-at-brixton-rec/


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2013)

Maybe I should have a swim there, but I don't get on with chlorine


----------



## teuchter (Nov 25, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Rec is wonderful and unique. The swimming pool on level 4 is great - not much can beat the feeling of swimming up and down with the late afternoon sun streaming in through the windows, watching the trains go past and having a great view of Bradys and the Brixton skyline. I can't think of any other pool I've been to in the UK where you get an experience like this. Brixton's pool is fantastic.
> 
> 
> It has often been claimed that the interior space is not efficiently used. I don't agree. The Rec has a central atrium which provides light, space and an overall feeling of openness. This was the architect’s intention when designing the building, and provides for a pleasant and welcoming atmosphere. Natural light gets into many areas of the centre, but the design means you would never get the sun in your eyes when playing sports (e.g. badminton). There is ample space in the centre for a huge range of activities (including swimming, football, squash, indoor bowls, basketball, badminton, yoga, dancing, children’s play, a gym, a steam room & sauna, a cafe and much more…) This is a great variety of facilities. There is enough space for everything - and more.
> ...



I agree.

It also made for a brilliant venue when the University of Dub used to be held there, sadly long sinced move on by (I assume) meddling beaurocrats.


----------



## Smick (Nov 25, 2013)

I was in yesterday for the first time in about three years. When I was training for the London Triathlon I used to go for a swim every morning before work. When I got in yesterday, for a kids' party, I just realised how much I love the place. After I got fished out of the water by the lifeguards in the dock by the Excel I never went swimming again. Mainly because I no longer live in Brixton so it's not so easy to go before work.

I love the location of the pool and am glad they have built it as they have. It's just my analytical head trying to work out why.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 25, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I agree.
> 
> It also made for a brilliant venue when the University of Dub used to be held there, sadly long sinced move on by (I assume) meddling beaurocrats.


Yeah, University of Dub is at the Scala now. I can't remember why it was moved - I'm sure I knew but I'm afraid I've forgotten!


----------



## Rushy (Nov 25, 2013)

When is the Rec pool at its quietest?


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 25, 2013)

Rushy said:


> When is the Rec pool at its quietest?


...when its closed ?


----------



## Rushy (Nov 25, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> ...when its closed ?


See post #618.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 25, 2013)

Rushy said:


> When is the Rec pool at its quietest?


Monday to Friday it's open til 10pm, so later in the evening is often quiet. Also 2pm-4pm-ish after the classes have finished and before people start coming for an after-work swim.

More details here on when the classes etc are on: http://www.better.org.uk/leisure/brixton-recreation-centre
…though to be fair the classes often only take up one or maybe two lanes.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 25, 2013)

Rushy said:


> See post #618.


I thought you were testing us with a riddle


----------



## Greebo (Nov 25, 2013)

Rushy said:


> When is the Rec pool at its quietest?


Try first thing in the morning, or about 9am if you don't have to fit a swim in before commuting.  On no account expect a relaxing swim between 5 and 7pm, nor at the weekend, nor daytime during the school holidays.


----------



## Winot (Nov 25, 2013)

And bear in mind 6-7.30pm on a Friday is women only - that's caught me out before.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 25, 2013)

Winot said:


> And bear in mind 6-7.30pm on a Friday is women only - that's caught me out before.


That's what you told your missus...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 25, 2013)

Winot said:


> And bear in mind 6-7.30pm on a Friday is women only - that's caught me out before.


When does your restraining order run out then?!


----------



## Winot (Nov 25, 2013)

Rushy said:


> See post #618.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 25, 2013)

We got our food waste bin today.  And they took away our wheelie bin - hopefully a new one will have arrived by the time I get home!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 25, 2013)

Ms T said:


> We got our food waste bin today.  And they took away our wheelie bin - hopefully a new one will have arrived by the time I get home!



Ours took a week and we were lucky.. plenty of other people nearby had much worse experiences.  But hopefully they'll have ironed out all the problems further South and will get it right when it comes to you.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 25, 2013)

editor said:


> Anyone know where you can get a real Xmas tree in Brixton?
> 
> I've seen some  outside the tube, a place outside Hootananny and one on Acre Lane, but are there any others?



oh for fucks sake its only november - please don't talk about xmas yet!


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2013)

friendofdorothy said:


> oh for fucks sake its only november - please don't talk about xmas yet!



Don't be silly.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 25, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Ours took a week and we were lucky.. plenty of other people nearby had much worse experiences.  But hopefully they'll have ironed out all the problems further South and will get it right when it comes to you.


 
I saw the truck with the new ones on board just around the corner on Railton Road - so fingers crossed!  We have two food waste bins for some reason.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 25, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I saw the truck with the new ones on board just around the corner on Railton Road - so fingers crossed!  We have two food waste bins for some reason.



maybe it's because you are a domestic goddess


----------



## teuchter (Nov 25, 2013)

The introduction of food bins is the most exciting thing that has happened in the realm of waste collection in the entirety of my life in the borough of Lambeth so far. It certainly eclipses any of the times where there were changes to types of plastic containers allowed in the recycling bags, for example. I'll be waiting at my window all week, looking out for the lorry.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 25, 2013)

teuchter said:


> The introduction of food bins is the most exciting thing that has happened in the realm of waste collection in the entirety of my life in the borough of Lambeth so far. It certainly eclipses any of the times where there were changes to types of plastic containers allowed in the recycling bags, for example. I'll be waiting at my window all week, looking out for the lorry.



Considering how difficult people find it to put their bins in and out at the right time and not put food waste in the recycling bags - if they even recycle at all - I fear for this slop bucket idea. 

The buckets arrived today and I snagged an extra one for fox-proof milk/egg/croissant deliveries.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 25, 2013)

teuchter said:


> The introduction of food bins is the most exciting thing that has happened in the realm of waste collection in the entirety of my life in the borough of Lambeth so far. It certainly eclipses any of the times where there were changes to types of plastic containers allowed in the recycling bags, for example. I'll be waiting at my window all week, looking out for the lorry.



I have not got over the orange recycling bags going white.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 25, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I saw the truck with the new ones on board just around the corner on Railton Road - so fingers crossed!  We have two food waste bins for some reason.


we got a long handled thing that you leave outside and a smaller box to fill up indoors and empty into long handled thingy thing, oh and some free bags but we have to buy our own once they have gone.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 25, 2013)

From Twitter:

JAKAROOS is opening up soon in Brixton Market on Station Road. We will be selling spicy Hot Pepper Pot stews to keep your bellies warm this winter.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 25, 2013)

sounds good in this weather,will give it a try.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 25, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I have not got over the orange recycling bags going white.



They replaced my orange sacks with some sort of thick plastic reuseable bag one quarter the size. I'm finding it most annoying having to go out to the bins 3 times as often.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 25, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> They replaced my orange sacks with some sort of thick plastic reuseable bag half the size. I'm finding it most annoying having to go out to the bins 3 times as often.



You're right. They're all wrong.


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2013)

The food waste bins have been in use in Southwark for years. It's a superb service and really cuts down on the amount of stuff in the 'normal bin'.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 25, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Saw a flyer posted up in the so-called "Brixton Village" over the weekend which seemed to be rallying the "established, traditional traders in the Market" to press for restoration of car parking facilities when the temporary ice rink is done with. Drawing a direct and IMHO rather relevant comparison with the allocated car park spaces the council's seen fit to grant Tesco and other retail giants around SW2/9 recently. Old threads already did this to death (car parks good for 'real people' businesses rather than posh cheese and mohair nick-nack shops, car parks bad because driving equals planet-killing) but it was interesting to me that this line of argument is being pursued.
> 
> .



I have posted up about this. When the car park went for the ice rink it was promised that the site would be used as car park for market once the Streatham rink opened. 

The Council now are telling the traders they can only have 22 spaces.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 25, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It has often been claimed that the interior space is not efficiently used. I don't agree. The Rec has a central atrium which provides light, space and an overall feeling of openness. This was the architect’s intention when designing the building, and provides for a pleasant and welcoming atmosphere.



Been pointed out to me that if the glass roof was cleaned more light would get in. 

Also when it was first opened there were plants in the atrium. You can see where they would have been. Made a big difference.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 26, 2013)

Rushy said:


> When is the Rec pool at its quietest?



6 to 8pm on Saturday. 

Also found that its often quiet Sunday afternoon. Tends to get busy again in last few hours. 

If you take children they tend to chuck people out after six on weekends as they have less staff on. 

Weekdays sometimes are busy if there are schools using part of pool.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 26, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Try first thing in the morning,



One of the full on swimmers told me that he avoids the early morning as it busy. People use it before going to work.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 26, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> One of the full on swimmers told me that he avoids the early morning as it busy. People use it before going to work.


I've heard it from pensioners that if you go between 9 and 10 (ie. right at the start of the off peak hours) it's pretty quiet then.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 26, 2013)

Greebo said:


> I've heard it from pensioners that if you go between 9 and 10 (ie. right at the start of the off peak hours) it's pretty quiet then.



Yes I agree. The very early morning regulars leave by then.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 26, 2013)

leanderman said:


> the orange recycling bags going white.





quimcunx said:


> replaced my orange sacks with some sort of thick plastic reuseable bag one quarter the size


What what what??


----------



## leanderman (Nov 26, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Been pointed out to me that if the glass roof was cleaned more light would get in.
> 
> Also when it was first opened there were plants in the atrium. You can see where they would have been. Made a big difference.



Yep. It's a big building with lots of facilities. It just needs a bit of a tweak here and there. 

And a faster front desk. I've seen glaciers move quicker.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 26, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> They replaced my orange sacks with some sort of thick plastic reuseable bag one quarter the size. I'm finding it most annoying having to go out to the bins 3 times as often.



We are still on the orange bag system but will be getting the clear ones soon.  I wait in anticipation.  In other waste news, my neighbour thwarted the removal of her bin by putting it downstairs in her yard so they couldn't get it.  She is very proud of her bin.  Years ago we got shouted at because hendo had accidentally put a small plastic bag of rubbish in her bin.  She also gets a company to sanitise it once a month and line it.  Bin wars!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 26, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> we got a long handled thing that you leave outside and a smaller box to fill up indoors and empty into long handled thingy thing, oh and some free bags but we have to buy our own once they have gone.



Hendo is outraged that we have to buy our own "caddy bags", I believe they're called.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 26, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Hendo is outraged that we have to buy our own "caddy bags", I believe they're called.



Trying to work out if we can get by with our new slimline bin or whether I should 'swap' it for one of the new big ones that some neighbours have mysteriously been given but probably won't have noticed yet.

On the other hand, I have five slop buckets.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 26, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Trying to work out if we can get by with our new slimline bin or whether I should 'swap' it for one of the new big ones that some neighbours have mysteriously been given but probably won't have noticed yet.
> 
> On the other hand, I have five slop buckets.


Apparently you get a big bin if your house has been converted into flats and you have to share it.  Or something.  However, I'm not sure their records are very good.  We got two food waste bins because we have two front doors so they always assume there are two flats, but a slimline bin.


----------



## Onket (Nov 26, 2013)

Sounds like a fair assessment!  Why have you got two front doors?


----------



## Manter (Nov 26, 2013)

We got the binmageddon letter last week. 
I struggle to get too excited by it, but sure I'll feel differently when we are binless/ can't get a week's worth of nappies into the thin bin or whatever


----------



## colacubes (Nov 26, 2013)

Greebo said:


> I've heard it from pensioners that if you go between 9 and 10 (ie. right at the start of the off peak hours) it's pretty quiet then.



I swim with the pensioners and they are correct   9-10 and also 2.30-3.30 is pretty quiet.  That slot in the afternoon avoids lunchtime swimmers and after school kids just about.  Sometimes 4.30-5.30 can be quite quiet as well but it's a bit random.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 26, 2013)

Gonna try to recycle (even) more to deal with slim bin and its nine offspring (five slops, three for snow warden grit, 1 fox-proof milk caddy). Need to offload some.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 26, 2013)

colacubes said:


> I swim with the pensioners and they are correct   9-10 and also 2.30-3.30 is pretty quiet.  That slot in the afternoon avoids lunchtime swimmers and after school kids just about.  Sometimes 4.30-5.30 can be quite quiet as well but it's a bit random.



Another vote for 2.30-3.30. Kids lessons take one or two lanes from 4pm.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 26, 2013)

Onket said:


> Sounds like a fair assessment!  Why have you got two front doors?


 
Basement entrance and main entrance - both require going up or down steps.  Victorian town house.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 26, 2013)

Manter said:


> We got the binmageddon letter last week.
> I struggle to get too excited by it, but sure I'll feel differently when we are binless/ can't get a week's worth of nappies into the thin bin or whatever


 
We never got a letter - the bins just arrived yesterday so it was particularly exciting.


----------



## Nedrop (Nov 26, 2013)

Lambeth are pretty late to the party with food waste bins, been commonplace in a number of boroughs for years, really improves the recycling rate, it is astonishing the amount of refuse waste some households produce so this is a step in the right direction. You do need to buy your own biodegradable bags or you can simply line it with newspaper. (yes i work in environmental services)

Main issues are animals chewing at the bin to get at the content or binmen lobbing the small caddies about and breaking them (which you should report if you see to improve service). Most councils offer a replacement free of charge in these instances.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 26, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Hendo is outraged that we have to buy our own "caddy bags", I believe they're called.


I agree with Hendo! But as mentioned you can use newspaper( free from a tube station)


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2013)

Reading through the last few pages of comments about the Rec, if it's one thing I never liked about the place it's the fact that the reception always seemed to be bloody chaos. I never used the pool but used to play badminton regularly and it would often take 10-15 minutes just to get through the reception doors and into the changing rooms.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 26, 2013)

Nedrop said:


> Lambeth are pretty late to the party with food waste bins, been commonplace in a number of boroughs for years, really improves the recycling rate, it is astonishing the amount of refuse waste some households produce so this is a step in the right direction. You do need to buy your own biodegradable bags or you can simply line it with newspaper. (yes i work in environmental services)
> 
> Main issues are animals chewing at the bin to get at the content or binmen lobbing the small caddies about and breaking them (which you should report if you see to improve service). Most councils offer a replacement free of charge in these instances.


 
I'm not quite sure why the small caddies would be outside for the binmen.  Aren't you supposed to empty the small caddies into the larger food waste bins?


----------



## Manter (Nov 26, 2013)

Ms T said:


> We never got a letter - the bins just arrived yesterday so it was particularly exciting.


You missed a masterpiece of council-ese


----------



## Winot (Nov 26, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Reading through the last few pages of comments about the Rec, if it's one thing I never liked about the place it's the fact that the reception always seemed to be bloody chaos. I never used the pool but used to play badminton regularly and it would often take 10-15 minutes just to get through the reception doors and into the changing rooms.


 
They have not really cracked e-commerce yet, and don't have people answering the telephone from elsewhere, so the 2/3 on the front desk have to answer phones and deal with everything else too e.g parents rebooking or switching swimming lessons; queries about squash court bookings etc.

I have to say, the reception staff are a lot more helpful/less grumpy than in years past (since GLL took over I think).


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2013)

Winot said:


> They have not really cracked e-commerce yet, and don't have people answering the telephone from elsewhere, so the 2/3 on the front desk have to answer phones and deal with everything else too e.g parents rebooking or switching swimming lessons; queries about squash court bookings etc.
> 
> I have to say, the reception staff are a lot more helpful/less grumpy than in years past (since GLL took over I think).


In fairness it must easily be 3-4 years since I was last there. What you describe above rings very true for my then experiences.


----------



## Winot (Nov 26, 2013)

They really could make much better use of website booking - e.g there is only one member of staff afaik who can change lesson times on the website for group exercise classes, and so when s/he is away, it all grinds to a halt.


----------



## steeeve (Nov 26, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Trying to work out if we can get by with our new slimline bin or whether I should 'swap' it for one of the new big ones that some neighbours have mysteriously been given but probably won't have noticed yet.
> 
> On the other hand, I have five slop buckets.


 
We get to share 2 big ones as we're 4 flats, they took the newish ones we already had and left us a horrible one with somone elses number on


----------



## leanderman (Nov 26, 2013)

steeeve said:


> We get to share 2 big ones as we're 4 flats, they took the newish ones we already had and left us a horrible one with somone elses number on




Which means flats may do better than houses. You and H get just about the same litreage as the five of us!


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 26, 2013)

Nedrop - I'm made up about getting a new minibin for foodwaste but got a question: on the outside (of the even more mini caddy bin for inside) it says "tea and coffee GROUNDS" are OK. But I use teabags. Can I chuck the whole bag into the bin or does it have to be snipped open and the empty bag put in with non-recycleable stuff? For all I know the bags of teabags are made out of 100% artificial cellulose designed to be indestructible. Please advise.

(I live a very boring life.)


----------



## Nedrop (Nov 26, 2013)

trabuquera - guidance at my company is tea bags are fine, most councils accept bags & grounds and i expect lambeth will too, i can't see a council putting out guidance for residence to snip individual tea bags to take part, imagine the letters they would get!

mrs t - the outside caddie (often green to the indoor silver) is still small and frequently gets damaged by mishandling as crews work quickly through collections.


----------



## steeeve (Nov 26, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Which means flats may do better than houses. You and H get just about the same litreage as the five of us!


 
Yeah we normally only get through one bin bag a week, that should massively reduce with the food waste box. Feel free to use our spare capacity! Not happy about the tatty bin though!


----------



## steeeve (Nov 26, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Nedrop - I'm made up about getting a new minibin for foodwaste but got a question: on the outside (of the even more mini caddy bin for inside) it says "tea and coffee GROUNDS" are OK. But I use teabags. Can I chuck the whole bag into the bin or does it have to be snipped open and the empty bag put in with non-recycleable stuff? For all I know the bags of teabags are made out of 100% artificial cellulose designed to be indestructible. Please advise.
> 
> (I live a very boring life.)


 
whole T bags are fine I think, no mention of eggshells though!


----------



## Winot (Nov 26, 2013)

steeeve said:


> whole T bags are fine I think, no mention of eggshells though!



Both are fine I think. 

I put a bone from a shoulder of venison into mine last night. Gentrified slop bins FTW.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 26, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Nedrop - I'm made up about getting a new minibin for foodwaste but got a question: on the outside (of the even more mini caddy bin for inside) it says "tea and coffee GROUNDS" are OK. But I use teabags. Can I chuck the whole bag into the bin or does it have to be snipped open and the empty bag put in with non-recycleable stuff? For all I know the bags of teabags are made out of 100% artificial cellulose designed to be indestructible. Please advise.
> 
> (I live a very boring life.)


 
I put coffee filters with the coffee grounds in too - they're made of recycled paper so are presumably fine.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 26, 2013)

Tea bags and paper coffee filters are fine in food waste. IIRC it's actually recommended to put some paper in if you're composting.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 26, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Tea bags and paper coffee filters are fine in food waste. IIRC it's actually recommended to put some paper in if you're composting.


Yes - the kitchen waste tumbler on this estate has a notice on it saying to add wood chips if the contents look too wet.  FWIW some types of paper (filter paper, tea bags, newspaper etc) biodegrade more quickly but just as usefully as wood chips.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks all for releasing me from my teabag dilemma hell. steeeve: you can definitely put eggshells into a food waste bin (or straight out on to a compost heap) - like a bit of cardboard or paper, it's actually recommended for composting.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 26, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Tea bags and paper coffee filters are fine in food waste. IIRC it's actually recommended to put some paper in if you're composting.


 
You wouldn't put meat in a compost heap though but it seems to be fine in the waste bins.


----------



## Smick (Nov 26, 2013)

Ms T said:


> You wouldn't put meat in a compost heap though but it seems to be fine in the waste bins.


 
I've heard you can do a special meat compost with tiger worms but it has to be kept separate from the other one.


----------



## Onket (Nov 26, 2013)

It will all compost down if done on an industrial scale.

For the record- The 'caddy' liners were free in Southwark when I lived there.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 26, 2013)

thought the problem wasn't so much that meat/bone doesn't rot into compost (obviously it does, viz: Prehistory) but that it takes aaaaages and while it does is likely to attract rats & foxes which most people don't want in their gardens.


----------



## Ol Nick (Nov 26, 2013)

You shouldn't put bone in there because it might fossilise and the mastodons would break their teeth on it.

Hang on, am I getting this right?


----------



## Ol Nick (Nov 26, 2013)

leanderman said:


> From Twitter:
> 
> JAKAROOS is opening up soon in Brixton Market on Station Road. We will be selling spicy Hot Pepper Pot stews to keep your bellies warm this winter.


There's so much stuff to reply to. In this case, when did "bellies" become an acceptable word for "tummies"? 

Answer: It's not. The word is tummies. Or often more correctly, intestines. (Maybe "stinnies".)


----------



## Effrasurfer (Nov 26, 2013)

Ol Nick said:


> There's so much stuff to reply to. In this case, when did "bellies" become an acceptable word for "tummies"?
> 
> Answer: It's not. The word is tummies. Or often more correctly, intestines. (Maybe "stinnies".)


Bellies is more Caribbean though. Cf. Trini saying 'Rub meh belly, ah go scratch yuh back' or Jamaican 'Wen man belly full, im bruck pat'. Yes OK I googled those.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 26, 2013)

I think a dead animal will compost quite readily (including the bones).  I think the problem is with cooked meat and bones.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 26, 2013)

Whenever I put human limbs etc in the compost I don't bother cooking them first and it seems to be ok.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 26, 2013)

Winot said:


> They have not really cracked e-commerce yet, and don't have people answering the telephone from elsewhere, so the 2/3 on the front desk have to answer phones and deal with everything else too e.g parents rebooking or switching swimming lessons; queries about squash court bookings etc.
> 
> I have to say, the reception staff are a lot more helpful/less grumpy than in years past (since GLL took over I think).



One fact about the Brixton Rec is that the majority of users are payg. Other Rec run by "Better" the majority are members. It a sign of people not being that well off. Do not like to many Direct Debits. This make queue longer as people pay at reception. Usually in cash.

When I am at reception they are dealing with calls a lot. Also parents with kids trying to book etc. 

What they need is more staff on reception. With separate staff to deal with calls.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 27, 2013)

*Full council meeting - 20th November*
Gramsci had promised us notes - and I see that the minutes are still not available from the Council itself, so I thought I would paint a picture from my own dysfunctional perspective.

I arrived 6.45pm - Gramsci and the masses were busy demonstrating with stalls, banners etc - good pictures of this elsewhere on the threads. I pushed through the throng into the Town Hall vestibule - where four security staff were stationed at the top of the stairs to prevent access. I pushed to the front and fortunately someone can from committee saying "Four more". I was strategically positioned so managed to slip right in.

Up in the public gallery it was packed. Managed to get a full set of papers (about 2 inches thick).

I got a seat in the second row on the far left. In the row in front on the right was Alex Olowade, and on my side directly in front of me Carlton - the Brixton tube station morning preacher - and a row of quite young black guys who seemed fit and passionately intense.

As the chamber filled with council leader Lib Peck meandering around and some of the Labour apparatchiks such as Sally Prentice taking their position Alex was getting restless - obviously getting ready. He had a group of supporters who mainly looked like young Italian or Spanish anarchists/communists.

When the Mayor entered Alex started - "When will you grant us our deputation Mr Mayor" he bellowed. The Town Hall pa system just couldn't cope. None of the elected representatives could rival Alex's stentorian tones.

Councillor Wellbeloved got it in the neck  - "Wellbeloved!" boomed Alex "You traitor. We want our college. We don't want property developers. We want University access courses - not training to work in Tescos! Lambeth is racist etc etc"

Alex's supporters were chanting at loud volume "Lambeth College, Our College"
The Mayor kept hitting his gavel but no-one could hear it.

The Mayor said - at the highest volume the Town Hall pa system would allow - "The gallery doesn't speak!"

Everyone in the gallery laughed.

Meanwhile Carlton and the youth were getting restless. I was wondering if there was some kind of split here between the ultra Left factions. I knew Alex had, by repute, received training by the American Sparticist League in Atlanta [and seems to have paid off!]. I wondered whether there was a rival more British ethnically based faction, since Carlton and others were actually standing and tugging at Alex physically to get him to sit down - and also telling him to shut up and let the Mayor speak.

Actually what happened was the council meeting was adjorned and someone was despatched into the gallery to negotiate. In due course Alex announced to the masses in the packed gallery that they had won - the council would grant them a deputation to the next meeting in December (?).

Alex and crew departed and the council meeting resumed at 7.50 pm.
First up was announcements. Deaths of Cllr Ruth Ling, and former Cllr Lesley Hammond. Cllr James Chatterton Dixon gave an odd tribute to Cllr Hammond (a former left-wing battleaxe) - "I didn't always agree with her" said Jim. The chair of planning gave a moving tribute to Cllr Ling - anyone would think she was Mother Theresa. My own experience of Ruth Ling was she had the homing instinct of an Exorcet.

Next up was petitions - and it finally became clear what Carlton's crew were up for.
The blessed Rachel Heywood rose to present a petition with 970 signatures for there to be provision for a boxing club at Brixton Rec. 

She mentioned the work of Carlton and others in the gallery. Clearly this was why they were getting freaked out by Alex - not politics, but they thought Alex would cause the cancellation of the meeting and the loss of their petition.

I do not propose to give a full account of the rest of the business. Only that - whatever people on here think of him - I think Pete Robbins is the best speaker. I was disappointed that there was no detailed alternative proposal for the Town Bloody Hall from the Lib Dems.

My impression of Lib Peck's leadership style is that it is actually patronising. And other councillors Labour take the lead from that. Of course if you have a majority of 2:1 it's easy to patronise the opposition. We have a council which suffers from Consultant Capture and grandiosity, combined with a ludicrous amount of outsourcing.

The Labour Leaders of the 1980s were patronising (thinking Ted Knight and Linda Bellos). In fact I vividly remember Linda Bellos - as leader shrieking at Mary Leigh (wet Tory leader) the Torys could no more run Lambeth than run a game of Tiddlywinks - and then throwing Tiddlywink counters all over Ms Leigh.

We haven't got to that stage yet - but I am very worried that "Co-op" Labour's obsessive flirtation with PFI property developers will end up as a millstone round the neck of future generations - apart from dislocating the local community by forcing out the sons and daughters of local residents who will not be able to afford to live in their own area any more. It does not help that our political process does not currently allow serious debate.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2013)

CH1 - I hope you don't mind, but I just put some paragraph spaces in your post to make it easier to read - and it *is* worth reading!


----------



## leanderman (Nov 27, 2013)

Who will make the decision on Lambeth College? Is it the council - or its own board? 

Could be used as a site for a primary school - or expansion thereof

Corpus Christi had wanted to expand - and Sudbourne is doing so.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 27, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> One fact about the Brixton Rec is that the majority of users are payg.<snip>


My concessionary rate card for Brixton Rec is so-called PAYG, although I use it for the pool (at the free times) 99.999% of the time.  The automatic entry machines aren't compatible with my REAL card, so I have to queue up, even when I don't have to pay.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Who will make the decision on Lambeth College? Is it the council - or its own board?
> Could be used as a site for a primary school - or expansion thereof
> Corpus Christi had wanted to expand - and Sudbourne is doing so.



This is discussed elsewhere. No firm conclusion. Councillor Wellbeloved is connected with the college in some way - hence Alex's haranguing. The college is a charity - but does not have to register with the charity commission so report & accounts are not available through that route. I think it is likely that the college is on Lambeth land.

Compare Lambeth's listed building at 126 Atkins Road which was used by SLAM for mental health but now Lambeth have sold it to Opus Dei for use as a fee-paying Catholic girls school (30% discount for third child 40% discount for 4th child - all others free) 
http://yourcareyourway.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/161/Mosaic-Clubhouse-Ltd
http://d1space.co.uk/d1-use-atkins-road-london-sw12/
http://www.thelaurelsschool.org.uk/fees_78.html


----------



## Ms T (Nov 27, 2013)

First real Xmas tree sighting in Brixton today.  Two small trees for sale at the fruit and veg stall on the corner of Pope's Rd and Railton.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 27, 2013)

Water Lane surgery has got its christmas decorations up.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 27, 2013)

There has been a serious incident on Stockwell Park Walk at the back of the Academy
the road is completely shut with many police in attendance, also a blue tent thing in the road
which is a sign of something very bad I think


----------



## colacubes (Nov 27, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> There has been a serious incident on Stockwell Park Walk at the back of the Academy
> the road is completely shut with many police in attendance, also a blue tent thing in the road
> which is a sign of something very bad I think



RTA according to twitter and the air ambulance is on route


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 27, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> There has been a serious incident on Stockwell Park Walk at the back of the Academy
> the road is completely shut with many police in attendance, also a blue tent thing in the road
> which is a sign of something very bad I think


 
I've just walked pass there, looks serious. Some kind of emergency transport vehicle outside Barnardo's not sure if the two are connected.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 27, 2013)

Elderly woman pedestrian killed, says Brixtonblog on Twitter.


----------



## se5 (Nov 27, 2013)

colacubes said:


> RTA according to twitter and the air ambulance is on route



I've never understood the value of having the air ambulance for places like Brixton which are relatively close to hospitals - with all the landing and taking off and then landing again  surely it would be quicker for an ambulance to drive the 1-2 miles to King's or do the air ambulances have specialist equipment?


----------



## peterkro (Nov 27, 2013)

se5 said:


> I've never understood the value of having the air ambulance for places like Brixton which are relatively close to hospitals - with all the landing and taking off and then landing again  surely it would be quicker for an ambulance to drive the 1-2 miles to King's or do the air ambulances have specialist equipment?


I saw a two year old get hit by a car on Railton road the air ambulance landed on a cross road (not an easy feat) and had the child at Kings within fifteen minutes.Not a great outcome but a example of how good the people involved are.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've just walked pass there, looks serious. Some kind of emergency transport vehicle outside Barnardo's not sure if the two are connected.


I walked past earlier and saw a load of police cars by the junction.


----------



## buscador (Nov 27, 2013)

se5 said:


> I've never understood the value of having the air ambulance for places like Brixton which are relatively close to hospitals - with all the landing and taking off and then landing again  surely it would be quicker for an ambulance to drive the 1-2 miles to King's or do the air ambulances have specialist equipment?



From a purely selfish point of view I'd have loved to have been air ambulanced to King's last time I was rushed there rather than being launched over the many thousand fucking speed bumps on the usual route.


----------



## Smick (Nov 27, 2013)

Greebo said:


> My concessionary rate card for Brixton Rec is so-called PAYG, although I use it for the pool (at the free times) 99.999% of the time.  The automatic entry machines aren't compatible with my REAL card, so I have to queue up, even when I don't have to pay.


 
When I was going every day, there was some sort of a glitch which caused my membership to be suspended. My direct debit didn't go or something. It was my fault whatever it was.

I then started to queue each day and when I got to the front I would just show my card and get let in. In fact, she would just recognise me and open the door.

It was only when I went back at a quiet time and asked could they sort it out to prevent me queueing that they worked out I hadn't been paying. I could have gone on for months and nobody would have challenged me.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2013)

Here's some photos from Sunday at the 414. It was an entertaining mix of jazz, funk and spoken word. 
































Apparently the woman above is from East Enders, not that I would know! 

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/...and-play-jammin-at-bar-414-sun-24th-nov-2013/


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2013)

And here's something worth supporting:
Statue to honour fallen black war heroes proposed for Windrush Square, Brixton
"A servicemen’s organisation has announced that it is seeking community support for a memorial in Windrush Square, central Brixton."


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 27, 2013)

Just off to see Skat Injektor at the Windmill, hope i survive uninjured.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 27, 2013)

editor said:


> And here's something worth supporting:
> Statue to honour fallen black war heroes proposed for Windrush Square, Brixton
> "A servicemen’s organisation has announced that it is seeking community support for a memorial in Windrush Square, central Brixton."


I'm not one for war but I think memorials are a good idea.


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2013)

se5 said:


> I've never understood the value of having the air ambulance for places like Brixton which are relatively close to hospitals - with all the landing and taking off and then landing again  surely it would be quicker for an ambulance to drive the 1-2 miles to King's or do the air ambulances have specialist equipment?


wiskey is the person to ask- but I believe their response times are faster than by road- and, depending on what is the issue, you don't always go to the closest hospital, I don't think


----------



## Ms T (Nov 27, 2013)

editor The Eastenders woman is a local actress.  I met her once at a party years ago, and she used to go to the same gym classes as me at the Rec.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 28, 2013)

se5 said:


> I've never understood the value of having the air ambulance for places like Brixton which are relatively close to hospitals - with all the landing and taking off and then landing again  surely it would be quicker for an ambulance to drive the 1-2 miles to King's or do the air ambulances have specialist equipment?



HEMS (Helicopter Emergency Medical Service - London's Air Ambulance) carries a trauma Doctor and a specialist paramedic, they can get anywhere within the M25 in 12 minutes.  Once on scene they have two options -  package up the patient and fly to the heliport on the roof of the Royal London Hospital where a full trauma team await them, or ground assist by road to the nearest hospital/trauma centre (Kings is one) which means they go in the ambulance with the crew and get a lift back to the chopper later. Air ambulances from other services (Kent/Essex etc) can convey patients to King's by landing in Ruskin Park and then loading the patient into a London Ambulance to transfer round to the A&E.

HEMS carries advanced medical equipment for things like amputation, intubation, immobilisation etc and the staff to use them. The Doctor can also give more drugs than paramedics.

The HEMS paramedic in the control room scans incoming calls and will further interrogate callers to see if a call needs HEMS, it will be dispatched if required, or an ambulance crew will arrive at a call and then request them.

At night and on days when the chopper is offline (maintenance, bad light etc) then two cars are used with drivers. On calls the pilot always stays with the aircraft.

ETA: One of the main procedures HEMS Dr's perform is Rapid Sequence Induction for badly injured patients which involves administering a general anaesthetic.

As well as HEMS there are also BASICS Doctors around London (it's a nationwide scheme), these are Doctors with advanced life support/trauma training (some are Casualty Consultants, some are GP's) who are willing to come to the scene of an accident to administer drugs or perform specialist procedures (mostly it's nasty trauma where more pain relief is needed) from  their work or home address. If HEMS is busy or a BASICS Dr is closer then if a crew requests a Dr the nearest one will be rung to see if they are able to attend.

HTH.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 28, 2013)

editor said:


> And here's something worth supporting:
> Statue to honour fallen black war heroes proposed for Windrush Square, Brixton
> "A servicemen’s organisation has announced that it is seeking community support for a memorial in Windrush Square, central Brixton."



I have mixed feeling about this. Will it be for WW2? Or is it going to cover wars like Iraq? If its for WW2 only I do not have a problem. Its not clear.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 28, 2013)

As Brixton is in Standard today: SW9 as an "extremist enclave" I looked around and found this book on squatting that I have online for free. (download link)

It gives better picture than that in ES. Its also detailed. There is a chapter on Villa Road.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2013)

In other news, Coldharbour Lane is partly closed again as Southern Electricity strive to turn 'Innovation into Reality', whatever the fuck that means.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 28, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> As Brixton is in Standard today: SW9 as an "extremist enclave"


I've always had my suspicions about those dubious SW9'ers. And now it's confirmed! They've been plotting to overthrow SW2 all along!


----------



## Onket (Nov 28, 2013)

Gramsci, thanks for that but you might just want to mention in your post that it's a download link and not a link to another site/page.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 28, 2013)

Gramsci That squatting book is great - always wanted a copy of it.


----------



## lefteri (Nov 28, 2013)

I've watched the air ambulance rescue a woman who'd been driven to jump out of her sixth floor window onto hard standing.  I watched it from my bedroom window - she survived - nuff said? If not how about the the coppers who were puking after they'd seen the body?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> As Brixton is in Standard today: SW9 as an "extremist enclave" I looked around and found this book on squatting that I have online for free.
> It gives better picture than that in ES. Its also detailed. There is a chapter on Villa Road.



Thank you for that, it's very interesting. I missed out (was a student in Manchester during that time) but had a lodger some years ago who had been in the Railton Road gay squat.

What intrigues me in the Standard article is the obsession with Primal Screaming. As you will recall I posted a link to WR Mysteries of the Organism on the sticky film thread, so I have peripheral knowledge of the technique. Do these people still exist in Brixton - or have they moved to Hampstead/gone out of fashion?


----------



## Onket (Nov 28, 2013)

editor said:


> as Southern Electricity strive to turn 'Innovation into Reality', whatever the fuck that means.


 
I have sent them a message to find out.

Will update the thread with their carbled nonsense when I receive it.

Then I might ask them how much it cost us in PR consultancy fees.

http://www.southern-electric.co.uk/contactus/


----------



## Onket (Nov 28, 2013)

*garbled


----------



## peterkro (Nov 28, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Thank you for that, it's very interesting. I missed out (was a student in Manchester during that time) but had a lodger some years ago who had been in the Railton Road gay squat.
> 
> What intrigues me in the Standard article is the obsession with Primal Screaming. As you will recall I posted a link to WR Mysteries of the Organism on the sticky film thread, so I have peripheral knowledge of the technique. Do these people still exist in Brixton - or have they moved to Hampstead/gone out of fashion?


They fucked off to Atlantis in Ireland then bought a boat and hired a pro captain to take them to South America.Two days out the Captain called them a "bunch of crazy cunts" and turned the boat around.Some of them I believe have made it to S.A.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...tist-meets-grisly-end-in-columbia-634935.html


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 28, 2013)

*FREE HOTDOGS TONIGHT **
details..........HERE
* for the first 100 punters doors open 6.30

[e2a this is not intended as spam but a levelling of the playing field so the most deserving get a fair crack of the whip]


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 28, 2013)

Onket said:


> Gramsci, thanks for that but you might just want to mention in your post that it's a download link and not a link to another site/page.


 
amended post.


----------



## Chilavert (Nov 28, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> *FREE HOTDOGS TONIGHT **
> details..........HERE
> * for the first 100 punters doors open 6.30
> 
> [e2a this is not intended as spam but a levelling of the playing field so the most deserving get a fair crack of the whip]


That website makes my eyes hurt.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> *FREE HOTDOGS TONIGHT **
> details..........HERE
> * for the first 100 punters doors open 6.30


I did a little piece on BBuzz about their launch which I think is pretty fair - and acknowledges the price-reducing power of urban75!

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/...ht-with-prices-reduced-after-online-pressure/


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 28, 2013)

editor said:


> I did a little piece on BBuzz about their launch which I think is pretty fair - and acknowledges the price-reducing power of urban75!



Hopefully the Express Cafe will do alright out of it as well so that it can keep on doing what it does for it's clientele once the hot doggers move on.


----------



## thatguyhex (Nov 28, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Hopefully the Express Cafe will do alright out of it as well so that it can keep on doing what it does for it's clientele once the hot doggers move on.


Lucky there are posts here telling us where to currently find them, as I can't imagine asking someone on the street where the hot doggers are ending well.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 28, 2013)

Lots of community police and a few real ones around the junctions in Brixton nr. Traffic lights handing out leaflets to drivers requesting 'Leave Rooom at Traffic Lights'.. not a bad thing i suppose...  I note a few cyclists being pulled up though...

btw: Are there any internet cafes open in Brixton after 8.30-9pm.... Most annoying not being able to find one yet that may open later...


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 28, 2013)

I've had 4 run ins this week with CSOs at Stockwell running Operation KnobJockey or whatever it's called. 

I've rarely met a less educated, ill informed and prejudiced set of people. And I hang out with cyclists. 

I had to point out to a CSO this morning that having a child seat on a bike wasn't illegal, nor was riding without high vis or a helmet as he'd been suggesting to the woman in front of me. He then said it was his job as cyclists were getting themselves killed, rather than drivers were killing cyclists. 

At least I've got better - I started the week responding to their idiocy with 'fuck off'. I've now progressed to asking their names and badge numbers and have been pointing out their incorrect knowledge of the highway code to their bosses.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 28, 2013)

Come the second Maoist revolution we'll all be on bikes etc.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 28, 2013)

Is the internet shop under the Rec also not open lateish?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 28, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Is the internet shop under the Rec also not open lateish?



Doubtful... I have checked all round that area.. the latest one I have been in ( closes at 9 but earlier if quiet)  is the Glass-fronted one adjacent to hairdressers nr Coldharbour Lane, a stones throw from the Dogstar.. will check later as it goes... Cheers


----------



## se5 (Nov 28, 2013)

Labour candidate wins Vassall Ward byelection held today - http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/mgElectionAreaResults.aspx?ID=106&RPID=19406318
- gaining 60% of the vote


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 29, 2013)

se5 said:


> Labour candidate wins Vassall Ward byelection held today - http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/mgElectionAreaResults.aspx?ID=106&RPID=19406318
> - gaining 60% of the vote



Sad to see the Left getting left behind.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2013)

A story from tonight. My friend was waiting by the corner of Somerleyton/Coldharbour Lane when he noticed someone in Brixton Square holding a smartphone out of the window and then checking the screen. After a while some woman comes out into the street, moans about the noise and demands to know how long the electricity works will be going on for. 

It's almost like she has no fucking perception that the reason the works are taking place is so that the local area - including her her shiny new block - can have a safe, regular supply. 

Anyway, the workman wasn't impressed.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 29, 2013)

Naturally, the above story would still have made it onto the thread had the woman emerged from any other building nearby.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2013)

*edit: really not worth bothering with.


----------



## Onket (Nov 29, 2013)

Lots of people complain about noise made by workmen at night & in the evening,  tbf.


----------



## brucenbart (Nov 29, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> I've had 4 run ins this week with CSOs at Stockwell running Operation KnobJockey or whatever it's called.
> 
> I've rarely met a less educated, ill informed and prejudiced set of people. And I hang out with cyclists.
> 
> ...



For the last three days I have not to had to get out of the way of a cyclist riding on the pavement outside the Town hall. There have been some side benefits for pedestrians of this operation.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> I've had 4 run ins this week with CSOs at Stockwell running Operation KnobJockey or whatever it's called.
> 
> I've rarely met a less educated, ill informed and prejudiced set of people. And I hang out with cyclists.
> 
> ...


 
I heard this was happening. I have been avoiding the junctions where they hang out in mornings. So managed not get stopped.

The obvious places the cops are in mornings is in Brixton road(corner of Atlantic road and also by Barnados) ,Vauxhall cross and by Oval tube station. So I go around back of the Rec and down Villa road.

Does not surprise me. A lot of CSOs do not know much.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2013)

[

btw: Are there any internet cafes open in Brixton after 8.30-9pm.... Most annoying not being able to find one yet that may open later...[/quote]

The Eritrean one in the railway arches in Brixton station road. Near where Rec is. Its open late. Normally got some Eritreans sitting outside drinking coffee.

AKA pseudonym


----------



## TruXta (Nov 29, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> > btw: Are there any internet cafes open in Brixton after 8.30-9pm.... Most annoying not being able to find one yet that may open later...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there's one open late on Acre Lane as well, next block over from Opus going towards Clapham.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2013)

Great gig coming up on Saturday at the Grosvenor. It's a benefit for Reel News with loads of local bands including Morton Valence. More here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/...s-benefit-with-morton-valence-joli-blon-more/


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2013)

Some Brixton photos:







More here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/brixton-street-scenes-ten-photos-taken-around-town-november-2013/

Anyone know why these ornate weighing scales have arrived in the Village? There's at least two of them I've seen.


----------



## fortyplus (Nov 29, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> I've had 4 run ins this week with CSOs at Stockwell running Operation KnobJockey or whatever it's called.
> 
> I've rarely met a less educated, ill informed and prejudiced set of people. And I hang out with cyclists.
> 
> ...


The whole thing is a complete over-reaction to a blip in the statistics. Cycling increases life-expectancy and too much scaremongering will put people off. 
Mind you, as someone who both drives and cycles almost every day there's no way I now get on a bike in traffic without a hi-vis.


----------



## Winot (Nov 29, 2013)

editor said:


> Anyone know why these ornate weighing scales have arrived in the Village? There's at least two of them I've seen.


 
No idea, but I did notice that they were labelled "Victorian" yet measured in kg


----------



## Crispy (Nov 29, 2013)

Winot said:


> No idea, but I did notice that they were labelled "Victorian" yet measured in kg


Of that era, but not this country?


----------



## Winot (Nov 29, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Of that era, but not this country?


 
I think they are just modern pastiches tbh. They probably didn't imagine anyone would be geeky enough to care.

Or maybe they were commissioned by Victoria Beckham.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 29, 2013)

editor said:


> Some Brixton photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A £ a pop on those old fashioned looking scales that only give your weight in kilos. I prefer kilos but they should have imperial as well.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 29, 2013)

scenes of jubililation last night in the Crown and Anchor as a large and lively mob of Labourites gathered following the Vassall by-election.
The news that their candidate had won was greeted with raucous celebrations and trays of what looked like champagne were brought out


----------



## CH1 (Nov 29, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> scenes of jubililation last night in the Crown and Anchor as a large and lively mob of Labourites gathered following the Vassall by-election.
> The news that their candidate had won was greeted with raucous celebrations and trays of what looked like champagne were brought out


but they are not champagne socialists these days are they?
BTW not exactly a total success for Labour - 60% vote share - down from 69% at the Tulse Hill by election in July.
Lib Dem candidate Colette Thomas got 21% which seems fairly respectable considering the national baggage she had to contend with. Lib Dem in Tulse Hill only got 12%.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 29, 2013)

*Call for debate*
I would love to see Mark Walcott, lately a department head at Newham College debate with Alex Olowade, well known Brixton activist. I bet Alex would wipe the floor with Mr Walcott. The sound recording of this Newham College staffroom discussion on subliminal gayism makes fascinating listening. I wonder what the admissibility rules are for staff disciplinaries at Newham? They'd better find out. I feel an Industrial Tribunal case coming on.


----------



## dbs1fan (Nov 29, 2013)

They've been Employment Tribunals since @ 1998 and don't forget, since July 29 this year, you need to pay fees to lodge a claim.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 29, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> scenes of jubililation last night in the Crown and Anchor as a large and lively mob of Labourites gathered following the Vassall by-election.
> The news that their candidate had won was greeted with raucous celebrations and trays of what looked like champagne were brought out


OMG 
Did you see any Fromage?


----------



## happyshopper (Nov 29, 2013)

CH1 said:


> but they are not champagne socialists these days are they?
> BTW not exactly a total success for Labour - 60% vote share - down from 69% at the Tulse Hill by election in July.
> Lib Dem candidate Colette Thomas got 21% which seems fairly respectable considering the national baggage she had to contend with. Lib Dem in Tulse Hill only got 12%.



A comparison with Tulse Hill is nonsense. They are completely different wards.

In Vassall there was a 14% swing from the LibDems to Labour since the 2010 Council Elections. In Tulse Hill there was a 15% swing from the LibDems to Labour since the 2010 Council Elections. Either way, as has already been pointed out, the LibDems will be lucky to have more councillors in Lambeth than there are swimming pools after the elections next May.


----------



## lefteri (Nov 29, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Doubtful... I have checked all round that area.. the latest one I have been in ( closes at 9 but earlier if quiet)  is the Glass-fronted one adjacent to hairdressers nr Coldharbour Lane, a stones throw from the Dogstar.. will check later as it goes... Cheers



the one by the chippy past loughborough going to camberwell is def open til nine I think


----------



## lefteri (Nov 29, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Hendo is outraged that we have to buy our own "caddy bags", I believe they're called.


 lidls do those biodegrade caddy bags cheap


----------



## Crispy (Nov 29, 2013)

You don't have to use a caddy bag, just slop it all in there. Rinse the little tub out after emptying it into the big one.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 29, 2013)

You can use newspaper as well as the biodegradable bags.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 29, 2013)

happyshopper said:


> A comparison with Tulse Hill is nonsense. They are completely different wards.
> 
> In Vassall there was a 14% swing from the LibDems to Labour since the 2010 Council Elections. In Tulse Hill there was a 15% swing from the LibDems to Labour since the 2010 Council Elections. Either way, as has already been pointed out, the LibDems will be lucky to have more councillors in Lambeth than there are swimming pools after the elections next May.


And then an elected Mayor perhaps?


----------



## Onket (Nov 29, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> You can use newspaper as well as the biodegradable bags.



Or instead.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> I've had 4 run ins this week with CSOs at Stockwell running Operation KnobJockey or whatever it's called.
> 
> I've rarely met a less educated, ill informed and prejudiced set of people. And I hang out with cyclists.
> 
> ...



Saw this today




> However, _The Times_ has seen an e-mail from a senior police officer sent on the day of the last death urging all traffic police in his area to target cyclists.
> 
> “All, can you please cascade this onto your troops,” the e-mail from Inspector Colin Davies of the Metropolitan Police’s South East Area Traffic Garage, began. “Officers have four months to do 40 cycle tickets. Ten per month, 2.5 a week. Most officers are nearing or have even achieved their other targets. This will give them a renewed focus for a while.


”


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2013)

editor said:


> It's almost like she has no fucking perception that the reason the works are taking place is so that the local area - including her her shiny new block - can have a safe, regular supply.
> 
> Anyway, the workman wasn't impressed.



I think they might be replacing a cable that occasionally breaks down. Last time it happened ( Christmas day) they told me that one of the cables in the street is was a bit dodgy.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 1, 2013)

CH1 said:


> This is discussed elsewhere. No firm conclusion. Councillor Wellbeloved is connected with the college in some way - hence Alex's haranguing. The college is a charity - but does not have to register with the charity commission so report & accounts are not available through that route. I think it is likely that the college is on Lambeth land.
> 
> Compare Lambeth's listed building at 126 Atkins Road which was used by SLAM for mental health but now Lambeth have sold it to Opus Dei for use as a fee-paying Catholic girls school (30% discount for third child 40% discount for 4th child - all others free)
> http://yourcareyourway.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/161/Mosaic-Clubhouse-Ltd
> ...



Friend said they heard a rumour that a RC secondary school is interested in the Lambeth College site.

Would make some sense for the proposed Trinity free school.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 1, 2013)

As its 1st December now, its officially advent and ok to talk about christmas. I'll stop being a sourpuss to those of you who want to talk decorations and stuff.


----------



## blameless77 (Dec 1, 2013)

friendofdorothy said:


> As its 1st December now, its officially advent and ok to talk about christmas. I'll stop being a sourpuss to those of you who want to talk decorations and stuff.


Same policy in our house sourpuss!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 1, 2013)

The last three posts do not comply with the thread title.

December here:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumour-and-general-chat-december-2013.317939/


----------



## mango5 (Dec 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> The food waste bins have been in use in Southwark for years. It's a superb service and really cuts down on the amount of stuff in the 'normal bin'.


Really? Not round my way


----------

